# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Jake & Danny Moon AXED!!! - NOW CONFIRMED

## Treacle

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/allnews...name_page.html

----------


## melmarshall858

that is such a shock i am not a grest fan of them i like jake but don't much care for danny but all the same they haven't really had much of a chance and are so popular with viewers.
why did it take so long to get rid of the fereras and they go after 3 months?

----------


## Treacle

I believe we will have them for a short while to come but they're on their way out of the door.

----------


## *JSW*

> "Both Joel Beckett (Jake) and Jake Maskall (Danny) have brought much talent and energy.


Sorry? What talent?

WQ, you'll know i'm not suprised but it still hasn't officially been confirmed so its a case of wait and see...

----------


## Treacle

I think JY will have decided to get rid of them.

----------


## chec2k

I never took to their characters, EE needs to build up its strong women characters like Kat, Sonia and Chrissy.

----------


## Tanya

i like Jake but not Danny, they're great characters i dont understand why they have gone :S

----------


## Treacle

They haven't gone yet.

----------


## chance

must be a record for a axing? feeerias were in it longer.i know it says they were popular etc but they obviously went down like a lead balloon.

----------


## crazygirl

shame about that because i think they are quite good, does anyone know when the contracts run out

----------


## daisy38

Probably towards the end of the year!  :Smile:

----------


## Meh

Jake & Danny actually bring the show alive, especially with Danny being such  a loose cannon. What they gonna do - get another Derek in the show :Confused:

----------


## Treacle

Danny can't act.

----------


## Meh

Still made it more interesting.

----------


## Treacle

No they didn't and you're making my blood boil lol  :Big Grin:  (sorry I just had to tell you that) that is a good show and it's been ruined for far too long with gangster stuff how dare you suggest we should keep the characters in it who are crime related!!!!!

----------


## Claire

They can axe Danny for all I care but they must keep Jake  :Sad:  him and Chrisse make a great couple, great chemistry there between them. I loved their scenes last night.  The Jake character has a lot of potential.

----------


## Treacle

No they are gangsters get rid and keep them out lol.

----------


## parveena

i thought everyone liked jake and danny. i remeber when they first come on and in the old messageboard, everyone kept going on how good they are byt now everyone keeps on dissing them

----------


## callummc

I can't say i'm suprised but i feel sorry for the two actor's ,theyv'e not been given a chance,but i wish they'd take alfie and nanna with them.

----------


## Treacle

Nana is an excellent character. She does very little but she's a sweetheart.

----------


## melmarshall858

i do agree the character of alfie has been ruined since he left the vic he hasnt really got a part to play any more and i don;t buy the 'love' between him and mo. him and kat were so in love how can he fall for her sister.

hurry back kat and give him some decent storylines to make him loveable again

----------


## Thandie

Yea l agree with you too. Thing Alfie and Moe thing is not an affair most fans would like to see grow into a relationship.

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

How can they say they are getting rid of them "because there are too many gangsters" and bring back Phil Mitchell the original "gangster".
They would do better by keeping the Moon's and not returning to Phil and his mood swings.  I though that, at last, they were moving on with some new characters.  But no they prefer to rerun old stories with old characters.  Phil will add nothing new, he has run his course.  You would have thought they would have learned their lesson with the return of Den.

----------


## Treacle

Phil never left the show, he hasn't been out that long and only took a break, he also not a proper gangster.
Please try to stay on topic this is not a discussion about Alfie and Little Mo  :Smile:

----------


## soapaddict

oh no!

Jake is leaving   :EEK!:  

i love his character and cant wait to see his storyline with Chrissie.

Not to sure about Danny though.

----------


## stacyefc

they cannot get rid of them they are great in it.  everyone loved them a few weeks ago so i don't know why there getting axed

----------


## rosiec211

They might be crime related-but they haven't had much chance to change have they?  I didnt like them initially when they came cos of the hassle they caused poor Alfie-but I think they've really livened up the show-look at the Jake and Chrissie storyline and how many people are hooked on them getting together-and Danny's certainly creating a stir amongst the ladies in the Square.  I think all the Moon's are great characters and I'm shattered they've been axed.

----------


## Bad Wolf

at least they are nice to look at???

----------


## Siobhan

Jake is Johnny's puppet and just tell Danny to behave.. Danny is the "rebel" and goes against Jake.. Maybe Danny will throw Jake of the same bridge that Andy was pushed off and Johnny sees him, cried "noooooooo he is my son" and then throws Danny over too.. make interesting TV... 

Or.. EE could turn Jake and Danny into Lethal Weapon EE style

----------


## locaputa

How do we know this is true? BBC has not mentioned this information.

----------


## Treacle

The beeb don't always have to! We will soon see but I can imagine John Yorke wanting to get rid of the deadwood starting with these two.

----------


## crazygirl

me and my fella laugh at danny when he gets in a temper because he is so camp

----------


## angelblue

I like the moon brothers its an shame and also the chrissie and jake thing was good as well?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i like them too, they need chance to grow and develop, they have been a big hit with the ladies and are getting press attention, for the right reasons?

----------


## parveena

:Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  yeah well lets all keep our fingers crossed. enders could do with a decent storyline to keep everyone hooked. what has been your favourite storyline of enders of all times?

----------


## hanbecjes

danny and jake have really brought something good to the show, this is so strange as eevrything i have heard about these two has been good. i've never heard a bad thing said about them yet my family and friends all think they are great. i'm not going to believe a word of any of it until its been confirmed! by ee itself. i find people like sonia and martin sooooooooo much more annoying and depressing!

----------


## ~Sooz~

I think its a shame, not all that keen on Danny but I did like Jake and feel they were just warming up in the show.  The gangster excuse is a bit lame though.

----------


## parveena

i know tell me about it. why do ee always do this. whenever they have something good they go and spoil it

----------


## volvic

W.T.F. how can they do this to us they are far best two of the great 
charters on the show at the moment.they should be axing 
gus ,or dot or jim and pauline they have no storylines .when was the last time we saw gus doing anything????    :Confused:  

this is rediculas and john yorke should be given a brain transplant cos the one hes got obviously aint working!!!!!!!!!.    :Big Grin:  

no wonder no one watch the show cause the producers don,t listen to what the public want to see  

 :Mad:

----------


## emseyd

i really like jake! it makes ee look a bit stupid tho bringing in two characters then axing them so soon, seems like they don't know which direction they want to take the show in! oh well i still love it!!!!

----------


## callummc

The problem is that the public all have their own minds,and we all like different charectors,i don't think these 2 leaving will affect EE much cos they havn't had time to become established yet,2 years down the line most people will say jake and danny who.

----------


## cinamin

Does that mean Alfie will not be getting in to trouble once they leave?

----------


## Bad Wolf

but they were brought in as part of alfie' s family as a way to take him in a new direction, if they go there will just be him and nana moon in that big house alone, they allow other characters to develop besides there own

----------


## cinamin

I hope that doesn't mean the end for Nana and Alfie.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake and Danny aren't the worst characters in the show. I have enjoyed watching EE lately because of them. Danny is very funny and Jake is great especially now he is hooking up with Chrissie.  Get rid of Ian, Pauline, Martin and Sonia.

It is confirmed it is on the BBC Eastenders website that they leave in the summer in an explosive storyline but have the option of returning.

----------


## Bad Wolf

boo!

----------


## ranc1

I'm really not sure what the bosses are up to - it had better be good. I'm really sad to see Jake go. I felt for the first time in ages that the potential with him and Chrissie could be something really special and that EE could be on the up becaues of these two. They must be mad to get rid of him !!!

----------


## dddMac1

why on earth are Eastenders Axing them have they completly lost the plot again? they can't keep axing Characters cause it is not the way forward  they should keep Jake and Danny in it

----------


## Claire

Thats all EE does, just keep on axing characters  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hasn't the former Kathleen Hutchison axed enough people already...

----------


## angelblue

It been confirmed by ee

----------


## peggy's mum

Is this true? - where or where are the prize winning scriptwriters of old? bring back the winners, what on earth is going on with East Enders, the producers need a good kick.  Instead of changing the cast all the time sit down and write some good story lines for the characters already there.  Has anyone ever thought of including some of the old regular stall holders in the plot, is it only the main charaters who talk to each other and look after their stalls, how about including the flower lady etc.

----------


## clarzie

Look how long it took the ferrerias to go.......  Jake and Danny have been a hell of a lot better than them and it's taken the 2 years to depart not 2 months! (ok I know they have been in a tiny bit longer than 2 months).  I understand what they are saying with the gangster stuff so why not knock it on the head now and dont bring anymore new gangster roles in just leave it to whoever is there now.

Suppose they dont want them now Phil "the whisperer who gets out of breath when talking" Mitchell is coming back.............. I think they are better talent than him!

----------


## Debs

i have just read this on a celeb gossip site and thought it was rubbish so logged onto eastenders site and it is on there!! i cant believe it. i love the characters of jake and danny and really thought they were going to be in it for a while and get some good stoies!!. think eastenders have made a bit mistake axing these two

----------


## clarzie

Lets get a petition going "SAVE THE MOON BROTHERS!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

as usual Eastenders don't care about what the fans want?

----------


## *JSW*

> why on earth are Eastenders Axing them have they completly lost the plot again? they can't keep axing Characters cause it is not the way forward  they should keep Jake and Danny in it


But what you've got to realise is that Eastenders is under new management. They obviously weren't working and I have to agree as many others do. Neither can act at all and just don't fit. The Mitchells will be back, where do they fit? IMO they should never have been introduced and I can see why KH was sacked if these were her ideas coming into EE. They only appealed to girls between the age of 12-18 and nobody else. Good looking they be but credible actors they ain't!

----------


## *JSW*

> Jake and Danny depart
> Jake and Danny Moon will be leaving EastEnders this summer in an explosive storyline.
> 
> The door will be left open for the Moon brothers
> Jake and Danny Moon will be leaving EastEnders this summer in an explosive storyline. However, the door will be left open for both characters to return. The decision was made as storylines will be going in a different direction in the latter half of the year.
> An EastEnders spokesperson said: "Both Joel and Jake have brought considerable talent and energy to the show. This decision is no reflection on them, it's just the way the programme is going at the moment. We thank them for all their hard work and wish them every success for the future."


Sounds like Excuses to me....

----------


## Layne

I don't no if this is why but, EE are Losing rating and maybe they think that the moon brothers leaving will help boost them, well Iâve got news for ya, It WON'T, and Jake and Danny arenât exactly gangsters are they? And what do they mean to many? There is hardly any? . Iâm so sad, the moon brothers have only just joined, and they are so fab, Jake is just lovely and him and Chrissie have/had (not sure which one to use!) real potentional and Danny brings that needed humour to the program.

I wasn't a big shannis fan but they were a great couple so when I heard Chrissie and Jake kiss, I was so excited they have real plans, they are so good together, i mean all that flirting its just great to watch!!!Just like Kat and Alfie used to be, why is that EE never let a great couple get together something always happens to spoil it, I mean I thought Chrissie and den were good together, but then she ended up killing him so that was no good.


Just 1 more thing EE have already lost (weva they were axed or leaving,)
-Paul Truman
-Andy Hunter
-Den
-ZoÃ« 
-Sam
-The moon brothers

used characters name Quicker!!

Theyâd just better not axe any one else or they seriously will lose thousands of viewers.

Just thoughts

Luv ya 
Layne
xxx

Ps Check out mine and Joel Beckett Loverâs Joint script!!!

----------


## bronzemare13

would it do any good to write the bbc and say 'don't send the new moons away but keep old baldy mummble mouth phil away'. does anyone think this might help? i happen to like the new Moon boys and think that Jake Maskall is a definate improvement and added joy to watch.... what a sexy man...  
my point is phil was never fun to watch, 'Danny' has a smart mouth and that sweet little devil smile. phil waddles around mummbleing his lines and none of them were funny. just another sad sack ruining things for other people.
KEEP THE NEW MOONS!!!!

----------


## peggy's mum

Oh how I do agree with all about Phil Mitchell, who wants him. he is not good looking, and as yu say gets breathlesswhen he talks, has no facial expressions and just cannot be worth the money he is being paid.  He is all old hat in the past, you can't bring back the past as we saw with Den

----------


## queen of soaps

I agree how can they get rid of Jake and bring back miserable "I only have one expression" Phil Mitchell???? Grant would be different but PHIL.....

EE needs new characters that can be built one and expanded - not old ones repeating the same storylines i.e. the usual big man revenge...........

Come on EE listen to the fans

----------


## eastenders mad

I don't really belive the mirror sometimes but if it is true they have only been in it for 3 days

----------


## Bad Wolf

sadly its true, its on the website, i'm gutted

----------


## bossbird

i totally agree , the boys are great esp. jake moon . we do not want that mitchell family back they need to go forward not backwards , save the moons i say

----------


## bossbird

> Lets get a petition going "SAVE THE MOON BROTHERS!"


where do i sign ?????????????????????????????

----------


## bossbird

> would it do any good to write the bbc and say 'don't send the new moons away but keep old baldy mummble mouth phil away'. does anyone think this might help? i happen to like the new Moon boys and think that Jake Maskall is a definate improvement and added joy to watch.... what a sexy man...  
> my point is phil was never fun to watch, 'Danny' has a smart mouth and that sweet little devil smile. phil waddles around mummbleing his lines and none of them were funny. just another sad sack ruining things for other people.
> KEEP THE NEW MOONS!!!!


i have already emailed the bbc - everybody needs to do this !!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> i totally agree , the boys are great esp. jake moon . we do not want that mitchell family back they need to go forward not backwards , save the moons i say


that's what i said earlier, they were brought in to give alfie and nana more depth, and more family. i can't believe they are cutting them.  if they have had enough of the gangster nonsense whay can't one of them decide he wants to make something of his life and enrole in college?

higher education is open to everyone no matter where you come from, there is lots they can do!!!

----------


## SoapWatcher

I like them. Maybe they can't act, but a lot of people on soaps cant act, so theyre quite qualified to be on EE.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I like them. Maybe they can't act, but a lot of people on soaps cant act, so theyre quite qualified to be on EE.


ha ha ha, but true!

they haven't really been given a chance, jake is jonny's right hand man, and danny is either in trouble or humping his way round the square

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Theres no point emailing the BBC tjey don't actually listen to what their viewers want look how many people wanted to keep Den.

----------


## Alisha

I find this very disapointing and shocking really.

I'm not a Moon fan but I liked the new energy that Jake and Danny bought to the show and feel it was it was unfair to axe them as such a early stage. I mean look at the Ferrarahs -they have been on the show for almost 2 years and yet (to me) Danny and Jake have been more appealing in the past three months than they have in 2 years. What a waste!

I also find the 'too many gangsters' excuse a bit lame. Personally, I dont see them as gangsters. Johnny and Andy yes but the new moons -no. Fair enough they have done a few errands for Johnny but I dont think they fit that criteria. I think Danny's ok but if anyone, Jake should stay. To me, he can act and I love his chemistry with Chrissie.

I think this is also a huge part of ee's problem. They focus too much on axeing than the scripts. I do think its unfair to judge the moons soley for the past three months. Thier character haven't been given a chance to develope or evolve. Since they arrived we have had a few slanging matches with Andy, Danny and Sam and thier rapport with Johnny. I also think it's too soon to judge them on thier acting too. Many characters (also depending on scripts) improve over time. If you compare Nigel Harman from his first three months to now -I think that he has much improved (feel free to disagree).

There is loads that can be developed from them. It's obvious that they are on the run from someone or something. I find Johnny and Jake's relationship  a bit sinister. I'm guessing that there is a bit of history there. I got the impression that they had a few skeletons in thier closet too. I do feel it's wrong for ee to axe them so early in the year.

----------


## Angeldelight

can some one please define what a gangster is as i'm terribly confussed, there are some many different po1eeple that have been classed as gangsters and i'm just wondering whether anyone can be a gangster or there is a type?

first there was Phil and Grant Mitchell, gangsters?
Billy Mitchell, gangster?
Den Watts, gangster?
Andy Hunter, gangster?
Johnny Allen, gangster?
Jake and Danny Moon, gangsters?

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> i have already emailed the bbc - everybody needs to do this !!!!


where did u go to email was it the complaints department

----------


## callummc

> Theres no point emailing the BBC tjey don't actually listen to what their viewers want look how many people wanted to keep Den.


I agree there's no point writing to the bbc,i was 1 of those that complained about dens departure,but do it any way if it makes you feel better,the thing that annoys me is the bbc should listen to veiwers cos the veiwers are the ones who pay their wages,and veiwers have a right to complain,i'm not saying they'l listen but it's eorth a try.

----------


## Alisha

> can some one please define what a gangster is as i'm terribly confussed
> 
> first there was Phil and Grant Mitchell, gangsters?
> Billy Mitchell, gangster?
> Den Watts, gangster?
> Andy Hunter, gangster?
> Johnny Allen, gangster?
> Jake and Danny Moon, gangsters?


I know what you mean. It seems that ee put the gangster lable on anyone these days. I suppose next they will be saying that Billy is now a gangster just because he is working for Johnny. Also Dennis Rickman who I don't define as a ganster did have some contacts with so-called gansters Andy and Dalton. I find it all quite stupid really. What was the point of introducing Johnny if they wanted to cut down on gangsters?  :Confused:

----------


## Becksfanz

I think EE are stupid to axe them! If they thinks that they are too many gangsters there then they could have keep Jake and Danny Moon there and keep them as good boys not gangsters they could have wrriten sstorylines about Jake and Danny Moon settling down and are no longer gangsters simple.

----------


## Rach33

I think that if Jake and Danny are people's ideas of gangsters they must be watching a different show to me Johnny Allen and especially Jack Dalton are gangsters being associated or working for one does not make you a gangster and I'm disappointed in John Yorke's decision making

----------


## Angeldelight

i totally i agree i mean we all know JY loves the Mitchells but come on what can you do with that family now that hasn't all ready been done? they WERE a great family in the time they had on the show.

you can't do any of the Mitchell bro's stroylines as Grant isn't back. Sam will be leaving in November (do we have to wait that long?), so they're will only be Phil when he get's out of prison and his mum.

with all the 'Mitchell empire' now in ruins what is left for the family? and how can they help the show that Jake and Danny can't do?

Feel free to disagree

----------


## Rach33

I know what you mean bout Sam the quicker the better the Mitchells are a has been they can't do anyhting for the show that's not already been done wot they need is fresh ideas 

I do not disagree at all if you ask me they are axing the wrong characters there are plently of dead wood that needs clearing but not them I really like them

----------


## Angeldelight

EXACTLY ee needs to focus on storylines and developing the characters they all ready have, you have 2 new characters that need more exploring (JAKE AND DANNY) and instead of changing the storylines a little they're axing them with EXPLOSIVE exit lines? how is that a remedy to the violent gangster stroylines?

WHAT IS HAPPENING TO OUR SOAP?????

----------


## Rach33

My fave soap ever I've been loyal to EE through all the bad press but I won't agree with this the characters needed to be developed who's fault is it for the gangster stories in the first place why not have them settle into family life a bit find out a bit more about them 

They shud have done this to the ferrieras when they first arrived but instead we had to put up with them for two years I could quite happily of put up with Jake and Danny for two years 

Eastenders's fault not the actors so why not change the characters instead of giving them a chance

----------


## Torrie

I agree - and if the programme is going in a "different direction", how can they justify either "an explosive exit" for the boys or Phil and Grant returning?! I think it's just the new EP throwing her weight around and wanting to make her mark.

----------


## Rach33

Well how about making her mark with hardly any viewers

----------


## Alisha

I really agree about the Mitchells. To me they have really gone past thier sell by date and it annoys me how sometimes you cant go through an episode without someone saying 'the mitchells' - mostly Sam though.

Back to the Moons -they needed development not axeing. It's honestly no suprise that ee will continue to lose figures if they continue axeing like this. It's their storylines that are not up to scrath, not the characters.

----------


## Angeldelight

Why are soaps trying so badly to focus on these 'new improved' storylines there are dodgy dealers, gangsters,etc in reality aren't soaps meant to reflect reality?

----------


## Alisha

> I agree - and if the programme is going in a "different direction", how can they justify either "an explosive exit" for the boys or Phil and Grant returning?! I think it's just the new EP throwing her weight around and wanting to make her mark.



I think she already has by this drastic decision. Only time will tell whether Kate as new ee exec will really benefit the show. However, as for now -not a great start in my book!

----------


## Torrie

It makes you wonder if it's worth warming to any new character now in case they're just going to get the boot a few months down the line!

----------


## Rach33

Exactly REAL LIFE and in real life people like Jake and Danny do actually exist they are not gangsters god I hate this whole axing business especailly when there is no good reason at all sod the lot of them if you ask me John Yorke Kate Harwood I might have to start watching Emmerdale instead

----------


## Torrie

> I think she already has by this drastic decision. Only time will tell whether Kate as new ee exec will really benefit the show. However, as for now -not a great start in my book!


The only unfortuante thing is, she has just got herself a lot of guaranteed publicity - look at how she's got us all debated her decisions. And they do say there's no such thing as bad publicity. In her eyes, people are talking about the show, they'll keep watching to see how the Moons leave and they'll get over when they're gone. After all, there was uproar among Den fans over his death, but the show has gone on.   :Mad:

----------


## Rach33

The moons are a popular family I don't know anyone who even likes the Mitchells but everyone loves the Moons Kate Harwood has axed two characters without even giiving them time for their feet to hit the ground and i'm disappointed bring back Louise Berridge all is forgiven

----------


## Angeldelight

If she wanted a reactiond from fans she's certainly got one, if she has done this to make us watch to see if they laeve what is she going to do AFTER they have gone? i for one am very disappointed in the new direction the show is going the show will have lost 12 characters by november, how is that going to improve ratings?

with them axing Danny and Jake they will have only one new character (stacey slater) in the soap as Little Mo, Kat, Peggy and Phil are old characters.

and how can they justify their non-violent, no gangtsers stand as Johnny Alllen is still there and Phil Mitchelle is coming back?

----------


## Rach33

No violence with Phil Mitchell around don't make me laugh that's like having a pub that don't do alcohol 

I HATE and i've never ever hated Eastenders i've despaired but never hated it but i do now I hate the way the show is going for crying out load it's the Eastend there are gangsters 

i love the new Moons a mixture of comedy and charm and very easy on the eye Eastenders shame on you

----------


## *JSW*

Can people stop blaming Phil Mitchell please?

The apparent reason they've been axed is because they don't fit in with KH2's plans for the show. If anybody has read my post about what EE needs in EE general discussion will know what EE needs to change and this is what i'm thinking EE is trying to do. EE has a much smaller target audience and therefore lost viewers now they're trying to widen the target audience by getting rid of the Moon Bros so ratings can increase.

Don't always believe the story or reason a soap gives for leaving characters. There is always much more to the axing/event then is being said...

----------


## Rach33

Well if they think it's going to help ratings I think they might be a little bit worng there people want to warm to new characters not get to like them then sorry changed our minds we don't like them anymore they don't fit into our plans sod us the viewers who actually watch it

----------


## Treacle

Danny is so camp and can't act.

----------


## Treacle

I can't be bothered going right through this thread yet (but will later) but just thought I'd let you know it's now on the EastEnders website in the news section so it's confirmed.

(This may have been posted in the thread sorry if it has).

----------


## Rach33

I know just read it myself it's 100% official and i'm officailly in mourning now

----------


## Torrie

I think it's unfair to say that Jake Maskall can't act - I think he portrays the character very well, according to how it has been written. Danny is an odd character as he's a blend of being almost childish in his reliance on his brother and his need for approval, but that it contradicted slightly by his self-confidence in other things and his temper - maybe not everyone will like the slightly unhinged nature of his character, but I think Jake plays it well. And I've seen him in other things and never thought he couldn't act.

----------


## Alisha

I got the impression that Jake and Danny are quite popular characters -not only here but the wider public. When I watched ee revealed (based on the news moons) not long ago -it was revealed that they had alot of positive mail from viewers and from first impressions they are genuinely liked. Even though they have only been in for a short amout of time, they have not been given enough time to really show what they can do. Both characters have alot of potential and depth and they could be explored alot more given the chance. I don't think axeing is the answar really. EE need to go back to thier roots and give more empathsis on family centered storylines (like John York initially stated) not gangsters promotion and I don't see that with Danny and Jake. To me, they are family characters and share some history with Alfie. They  have a bad boy streak. If ee did think they were too gangsterish, then they could have had them not work for Johnny and develope them in alternative ways - through the family and history.

As for Phil Mitchell - It's not a comparison but I feel he has had it's day and if it is truely the 'gangster' excuse then they wouldn't bother bringing him back and get rid of Johnny in the process.

----------


## Rach33

I agree with both Torrie and Alisha Eastenders have made a big mistake and I for one don't know if I want to watch it anymore

----------


## simmo1984

I think they should stay they have been one reason why I watch eastenders  :Mad:   cos they are top totty too!!  :Big Grin:  
I think we should have an eastenders strike to keep them in LOL   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Torrie

Without Jake and Danny, isn't it going to be quite hard to cover for Shane Ritchie's time off if he leaves on a break as has been suggested? What's Nana meant to do if Alfie is written out for even a short space of time - or will she be next on the hitlist? I'd have thought they'd be good to have around to build on the family element of the Moons.

----------


## Layne

EE DON'T GET RID OF JAKE AND DANNY
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
Sorry needed to get that out, i think that they are getting rid of Jake and Danny because they are like the only sane ones left in Walford (apart from a few exceptions, Chrissie)And In walford things never run smoothly, so they had to get rid of them,which they shouldn't do because thats excalty what EE needs is Charecters like jake and Danny.I know they only bin in it since xmas time but i just won't be the same, no sarcastic,funny comments from Danny no sexy, funny flirting with chrissie, i adore the Brothers, .It says on the website that they will be free to return but that don't matter we want them in it Permenatly.That is why EE has gone down lately because they don't listen to what the fans/ viewers want they just do whatever the heck they want, 
I love EE through and through but if they keep doing STUPID things like thios i might just NOT!!!
Luv ya all
LaYne
xxx

mourning the loss of the brothers

----------


## Rach33

I've got a feeling the Moons are going into liquidation I'm furious who will be next well by the time she's finished Shane won't want to come bak where will Nana go Next it'll be my other fave male totty Dennis

----------


## simmo1984

Im going on strike !!!
I want them to stay

----------


## Rach33

LETS ALL STRIKE WHOPPEE hating John Yorke and Kate Harwood right now they've got alot of making up to do does anyone know how I can contact the BBC by e-mail i'd be grateful if they could let us know

----------


## Torrie

Wonder how many more characters we'll have to say goodbye to? Since Dennis was involved with Dalton and Andy, is he going to fall into this "gangster" role? Pat seems to once have been an employee of Johnny Allen - will she be packing her bags? How about Dot? She seems to have taken a shine to Johnny and no one seems to be safe from the axe! What a ridiculous excuse!

----------


## Rach33

Dot also has a good relationship with Dennis as well and then there's Billy oh and Chrissie cos her and Jake are getting togehter Sam was married to one why not just axe the whole cast

----------


## *JSW*

This isn't gangster related! People step back and look at the situation!!!

----------


## simmo1984

families are just becoming smaller

Moon-is there just gonna be nana left? In that HUGE house?  :EEK!:  
watts-gone  :Sad:  
feraras-going (not that i care really)  :Big Grin:  

Whats happening to this soap?
So I guess that they are bringing in jonnys family, I wonder if they are gonna be ''GANGSTER'' type people too.........

I have nothing against the gangster roles thats what makes Eastenders what it is today Ijust dont understand why the need to axe newcomers, at least give them a chance..........

we should be heard as we are the ppl who tune in 3 times a week to watch the programme if we dont get what we wanna see then we aint going to come bk. jmo
 :Sad:   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Cherryz

*drops to knees* NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOO

I CAN'T FLAMING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! They're taking away my babies! The only 2 damn characters left with some kind of originality and fun. everyone else is just lame, overused, old and laaaame.

GREAT! Now i'm left with stupid hormonal whining killers and old biddies who do nothing but sit around and moan, and occassionaly move to a different building to moan.

WHY THEM?! WHY?! Why bring in flaming Johnny Allan and bring back dennis and phil mitchell etc. and make billy a lapdog for johnny alllan if theres 'too many gangsters' the dumbasses!

I reeeeally can't see much reason for me to watch eastenders after they leave. Because for me they brought a new zest, and new reason to watch the show, and now they're gunna go and leave us with the same old crappy families and whining, the same old Kat and Alfie blubbering with weird facial expressions and kiddy voices, the same old pauline being a miserable old bag, same old ian being an unlike don juan de marco with the crazy parenting skills, same old mitchells doing nothing but running around like selfish brats going 'i'm a mitchell, i'm a mitchell' cos they're too stupid to say or do anything else..... *sigh*

----------


## Rach33

Hello Cherryz I know exactly how you feel remember deep breaths god how will we cope no cute Danny with his little one liners or jake and Chrissie flirting **Sobbing on keyboard**

----------


## Cherryz

*clings to joel beckett lover crying hysterically* next time i see my counsellor, i'll just be blubbering away about this lol.

----------


## Debs

can i come to your counsellor too please Cherryz!!!! i am sooooo cross with eastenders. how can they axe these two lovely men. watching eastenders became such a joy when jake and danny(mainly jake!!) arrived in the square now who can i drool over!!! i am really pissed off :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

I know my counsellor whom i see every wednesday without fail except today cos i was ill obviously the tears will be coming next week 

OH MY GOD HOW WILL WE COPE DEATH IS IMMMINENT I MISS THEM ALREADY 

Sobbing even more now

----------


## simmo1984

can i too? 
Im sinking to depression seriously now oh nooooo  :Sad:  

DANNY AND JAKE I LOVE YOU COME BACK lol  :Cool:

----------


## Rach33

Please join the more the merrier WE ARE IN MOURNING 

STUPID EE EXECS THEY KNOW NOTHING HATE THEM 

I am watching last nights EE again and Jake and Chrissie everyone big AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

----------


## Debs

lets all go and protest outside the studios!!!!!! we can make banners and everything!!!

----------


## Cherryz

looks like all the press and magazine stuff about the new moon brothers was a complete waste. I mean who cares now about all the magazines going on about jake and chrissie? i mean sure we'll care but the enjoyment will be lacking cos we know of the inevitable. its stupid! I mean all that publicity, and all the positive response, and its like....grrrrr

----------


## simmo1984

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW to JAKE AND CHRISSIE   :Stick Out Tongue:  

BOOOOOOOOOOO TO AXEING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

I know they had all the press stuff on their arrival and now it's bye bye very badly done by EE

----------


## simmo1984

I can imagine me right now crying there at the gates on my knees with a tissue in my hand and a massive banner ''BRING BACK THE MOON BRO'S''  :Big Grin:  

Its so not fair I dont even think I can watch this anymore   :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

BIG BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOO 

Chrissie and Jake = Cake so CAKE 4EVA

----------


## Debs

i cant understand why they get 2 new characters that seem to be really popular with the viewers and they go and axe them!!! WHY WHY WHY??????????????? then you got the millers who i have to say are very boring and they are still there.  who will be next??? hmmmm let me think who is also popular. what about alfie!!! or dennis!!! lets just keep all the boring characters!!!!

----------


## Debs

[QUOTE=Joel_Beckett_Lover]BIG BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOO 


i agree

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :Mad:

----------


## Rach33

I've worked it out yippee they are axing all the good charactrs cos they don't want any viewers anymore does anyone know how I can contact the BBC please let me know I must complain

----------


## simmo1984

I thought if they had any sence they would keep the most popular in, It just don't make no sence to me...........

Pauline has been there for bloody DONKEYS years she is a boring old fart but they keep her in!!!

They have to think about the AUDIENCE most of the people who watch are teens to middle aged (ish) roughly and we want  exciting characters dont you think?
Jake and Danny did soooooooooo well I think eastenders will soon realise what they have done

----------


## *JSW*

> I've worked it out yippee they are axing all the good charactrs cos they don't want any viewers anymore does anyone know how I can contact the BBC please let me know I must complain


Is that a serious comment?

www.bbc.co.uk/complaints if you want to contact them but I assure you you'll get back a silly reply that won't help or give you what you want. Basically its  awaste of time past experience has tught me that....

----------


## Debs

i was just about to ask the same thing. not that it will any difference!!! they should listen to what the viewers want!! maybe then they will make eastenders a bit better!

----------


## Rach33

We want eciting characters they want no viewers by the time the EE execs have finished it will have become Eldorado all over again a distant and painful memory

----------


## *JSW*

> I thought if they had any sence they would keep the most popular in, It just don't make no sence to me...........
> 
> Pauline has been there for bloody DONKEYS years she is a boring old fart but they keep her in!!!
> 
> They have to think about the AUDIENCE most of the people who watch are teens to middle aged (ish) roughly and we want  exciting characters dont you think?
> Jake and Danny did soooooooooo well I think eastenders will soon realise what they have done


They're not popular with everyone though   :Mad:  
Pauline has history the Moon bros do not.

EE has lost a huge number of viewers and a whole section of age-groups due to characters like these. EE has made a great decision and will become STRONGER thaks to this...

----------


## *JSW*

> i was just about to ask the same thing. not that it will any difference!!! they should listen to what the viewers want!! maybe then they will make eastenders a bit better!


How do you know all viewers want it? A few fans on here isn't 11.5 million average people who watch EE!

----------


## Treacle

Please try to keep all replies sensible and constructive.

----------


## simmo1984

Course they don't have history they have only been in for 5 minutes, Given no chance to have a future.

----------


## *JSW*

> Please try to keep all replies sensible and constructive.


Is that comment aimed at me?  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Simmo1984 I was just going to say the same thing becasue of course when they introduce new characters we have their life history in first week it tkaes time to build up on a background of characters

----------


## Debs

> How do you know all viewers want it? A few fans on here isn't 11.5 million average people who watch EE!


there seems to be a lot of support to keep danny and jake not just on this forum. maybe a few like yourself dont like them but i do and so do a lot of people who are using this thread.

----------


## *JSW*

Mabye but this is one forum with mabye 40-50 people who've put their opinions across. I could give you other forums where their is a completely different opinion....

----------


## simmo1984

:Big Grin:  Get rid of derek and pauline and then jake and danny can come back dont you agree????

----------


## Rach33

Hi Debs26 I agree maybe not everyone likes the Moon Brothers but the general feeling is they are popular and it's stupid to axe poular charcters

----------


## simmo1984

Well lets see the ratings once they have gone   :Sad:

----------


## *JSW*

> Well lets see the ratings once they have gone


I'm sorry but I doubt that people will stop watching because 2 characters have left!

I'm going to move away from this thread, i'm getting a little tensious....

----------


## Rach33

I don't think it will be because of the characters going it's the reasoning behind it i.e NO REASON

----------


## simmo1984

maybe not becaue we will be too daft to keep watching waiting for some great characters to appear............Oneday  :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

Or the great characters appear only to be axed three months alter so what is the point of watching it

----------


## Treacle

> Is that comment aimed at me?


No it's aimed at the people who write:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

instead of

No

----------


## simmo1984

I agree..............
They dont know what they are doing we'd do a better job!!!! ;) 

danny and jake LOVE YOU  :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

Jake and Danny 4 eva I know the doors been left open but what are the chances of them returning apart from zilch we would do a better job I thought after LB going things would improve

----------


## *JSW*

> No it's aimed at the people who write:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> instead of
> 
> No


Thank God! I'm no baddie  :Big Grin: 

WQ, are you going to enter this dangerous fray and post something? I can see you coming on here later tonigh when all is quiet  :Big Grin: 

Look at me going off-topic!

Anyway people there'll be new characters for you to love and cherish don't worry  ;)

----------


## Emmak2005

It said in the article on digital that the door has been left open for them to return some time in the future - it said something about them trying to scrap the idea of having gangsters. Probably paving the way for Phil Mitchell's return. And also the matter of Johnny Allen's stay in the Square is undecided. But there has been too many axings for my liking. So it makes watching, less appealling because your left wondering who's going to be next.

----------


## Treacle

I've already added to this thread but will be making a further contribution later.
I'm all for encouraging debate or discussion but what I'm not encouraging is the people who post in circles i.e...continously NOOOOOOO JAKE AND DANNY NOOOOO.

----------


## Alisha

> They're not popular with everyone though   
> Pauline has history the Moon bros do not.


The reason why the Moon brothers haven't got history is because ee have not allowed them to. They have been on the show for 11 weeks -thats all. To axe them so early in the show is plain wrong. They do seem popular and liked overall and should have stayed longer so the viewers can learn more about thier past and them as individuals.

----------


## Torrie

I wouldn't get your hopes up too much, but remember it's a long time until the summer - who knows how many scripts could have been written and rewritten by then or how many EPs the show will have burned out - stability hasn't exactly been a strong point lately so maybe the "new new EP" herself will be gone by then, lol!

----------


## Treacle

It's not a long time until the Summer. Summertime is July/Aug and they film 6 weeks in advance.

Just recieved a reply from e-mailing them pretending I want them to stay:

Thank you for your email. I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed by this news, however do keep watching as there's lots of great stuff coming up. 
Best wishes. 
Beth

----------


## Alisha

What gets me is all the axeing!

It's like 'we need to turn the show around........lets axe some more characters!'. It's either that or bringing back old favourates to save the soap!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

There is no hard evidence that the new Moon brothers are loved or loathed by the general viewing public but I get a feel that the majority do. Like I said, on ee revealed it was stated that they have a had alot of praise and it's only early stages. I remember buying Inside Soap magazine a month into thier arrival and in the letter section there were several letters from ee viewers expressing thier like for new additions in the square. I also know some people of mixed age who have taken a shine to them. Of course, it still isn't representative of ALL viewers but as I said befor three months is a very short time to make judgement (and most of what I have seen so far is rooting for them). I for one am a dissapointed viewer. They were new and fresh and I think alot could have been developed from them. What a shame!

----------


## SoapWatcher

How about we compromise and kick shane ritchie out, in return for letting Danny and Jake stay?

----------


## Treacle

Shane Richie might be leaving next year to do movies anyways.

----------


## Alisha

> How about we compromise and kick shane ritchie out, in return for letting Danny and Jake stay?



I'd pick the new moons over Alfie anyday. Alfie's character just doesn't do anything for me anymore.

----------


## Treacle

They are rubbish just let them go without a fuss  :Smile:

----------


## *JSW*

> They are rubbish just let them go without a fuss


You realise that will only fan the flames!  :Big Grin: 

Though you are right. They're going whether you like it or not! Moaning is a wate of time. Look to the future and new pastures green....

----------


## Torrie

> They are rubbish just let them go without a fuss


I think it's only fair to recognise that some people will be upset by the news - we've all got our faves.

----------


## Treacle

I realise that but some of us are fans of EastEnders on the whole and do not want to see it destroyed by two complete noneties.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

i'm quite shocked theres actually been more to this thread than the shannis thread. Just like shannis this news has provoked both a positive and negative view. As nothing will be done by the BBC even if the majority want Jake and Danny to stay perhaps we should start talking about possible outcomes to the story.

----------


## true.moon

on no

----------


## Treacle

Please ensure your reply is constructive and adds to the discussion.

----------


## hotlipsh2005

u can't get rid of danny and jake !!

----------


## Treacle

I know but John Yorke can  :Smile:

----------


## peggy's mum

I absolutely agree with all of you.  Why won't it do any good to tell the BBC what we think.  I don't understand that.  They are losing viewers literally by the million and they don't want to know what we think!.  They must be too arragant or too stupid.
JUST FOR THE RECORD WE DON'T WANT THE MITCHELLS WE WANT THE MOONS.  YEH!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

just a thought, but doesn't dennis fit in to the pretend gangster mould like jake and danny?  this would suggest he is next. he has no family left unlike those two to tie him to the square, personally i think they shouldn't get rid of any of them

----------


## Debs

yeah they want ot move away from the whole gangster thing so that means phil and johnny allen have to go too. i thought that ythe gangster stuff was part of eastenders appeal

----------


## *JSW*

Although I'll happily see them go I think this decision portrays EE in a bad light. They brought these new characters in and after just 3 months they've got rid of them. EE can't expect a quick fix solution to its problems and axing left right and centre won't help. Soon EE will have a tiny cast compared to Corries and this is just bad. The actors may have not been the best but I think this shows a wrong move from the BBC even though the conclusion is a good one  :Smile: 

I see a new family soon......

----------


## callummc

> yeah they want ot move away from the whole gangster thing so that means phil and johnny allen have to go too. i thought that ythe gangster stuff was part of eastenders appeal


I would think johnny allen would have to go cos he's a murderer as well as a gangster,but phill isn't really a gangster,like den he has gangster connections and he leads a bit of a criminal lifestyle,but he's not a proper gangster.

----------


## Alisha

> just a thought, but doesn't dennis fit in to the pretend gangster mould like jake and danny?  this would suggest he is next. he has no family left unlike those two to tie him to the square


I hope not! Dennis is one of my favourate characters.

IF they are useing the gangster excuse -then I feel it's really pathetic As far as I'm concerned Danny and Jake are not that. Andy and Johnny yes! Also as for Dennis, I dont even think that he fits into the pretend gangster either. I think it could apply to him dureing the first four months of his arrival because he had just got out of jail for GBH, loggerheads with Phil, we learned that he was favourate errand boy to 'top dog' Jack Dalton, also finished Dalton and worked for Andy too. However since he became more involved in Sharon, Den and Dot - I feel he kind of lost that gangster lable. I see him more of a bad boy like Danny and Jake and if EE had decided to keep them longer instead of axeing them in the first opportunity they got we could have seen them form strong ties with other characters. 

Every character need time to develope through relationships with others and storylines but unfortunately Danny and Jake never got that.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, i mean you r all saying stuff like they ar gangsters but, what have done to be that? I mean, i know that they have killed people for thier job and stuff but i REALLY don't think the can be classed as gangsters.....well. Not in my mind anyway. ;) _rant over_

----------


## Angeldelight

> just a thought, but doesn't dennis fit in to the pretend gangster mould like jake and danny?  this would suggest he is next. he has no family left unlike those two to tie him to the square, personally i think they shouldn't get rid of any of them


this can not be happening not only are we losing the male totty (Jake Moon) but if this is really the excuse for axing the characters i fear for DENNIS i mean he worked for Jack Dalton, then killed him, worked for Andy Hunter, is Dirty Den's son, punched Phil Mitchell then set him up to go to prison, can you get more gangster connections than this? 

PLEASE DON'T GET RID OF DENNIS, if this is happens i fear death is the only option!!

----------


## callummc

For some reason i think dennis is safe as long as he wants to stay that is,i hope he does but he did say in one interveiw that he is close friends with leslie granthem,leticia dean and june brown and at the moment junes the only one that's there,i don't think he's a proper gangster but again neithers jake and danny,if EE had wanted to i think they could have moved them away from the gangster storylines,i have a feeling that EE are just using that as an excuse because they are breaking their contract early with the 2 actors who play jake and danny.

----------


## Cherryz

i think the one thing that reeeeally riles me is that they kept the damn bore-eirras for so long, despite EVERYONE saying how crap they are and how much they hated them, and then these 2 characters have been in not long, and people pretty much like them, people actually like their storylines - jake/chrissie etc. AND THEY GET RID OF!!!! Like, WHAT THE HELL?!

And as much as i looooved the jack/chrissie-ness today it was still like, yeah well, they're not gunna last.

----------


## Treacle

Dennis is slightly better than them two though  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

> Dennis is slightly better than them two though


Them too put together!

----------


## Torrie

Lol! Dennis who can do "Me angry - must punch stuff" or "Sob, want Sharon" - don't think there's an Oscar winner among any of them!

----------


## littlemo

> I hope that doesn't mean the end for Nana and Alfie.


No they won't get rid of Alfie and Nana, they are good, strong characters. People have their own opinions on Jake and Danny, but I have never liked them particularly, they don't light up the screen. I won't miss them when they leave, which is no offence to the actors themselves, I just don't think they fit in with Eastenders.

I want to see more of Nana she is so funny, and Alfie who is being wasted at the moment. I am looking forward to seeing the Alfie and Little Mo storyline developing, and everything with Kat. It's going to be great!

----------


## Treacle

There isn't an Oscar winner in the new Moons either. Neither can act  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Torrie

There isn't an Oscar winner in the entire cast, but I don't think you can say someone can't act when they've have been doing so quite successfully for a number of years.

----------


## *JSW*

> There isn't an Oscar winner in the entire cast, but I don't think you can say someone can't act when they've have been doing so quite successfully for a number of years.


I'd probably say there are but in a different situation  :Smile: 

Both can't act (at least in EE) and I don't see them getting much after the axe falling on them...

----------


## Torrie

Well who knows, but I've seen some people who really really can't act and I wouldn't put anyone in EE in the same category - including the Ferreiras, lol!!

----------


## littlemo

No I don't think Danny and Jake are great actors.

I think all the good characters on EE have something that make them unique, and Danny and Jake don't have that, but Alfie and Nana do. Alfie has a great sense of humour, he's cute, sensitive and cuddly. He's also very loyal, hardworking but a bit of a Del Boy on the side. Nana is funny, she's kind, innocent and there's a brilliant actress who plays her, which makes her even more loveable.

There are some really great characters in EE, Sonia, Little Mo, Kat and Phil are just some of my favourites. They all have great personalities and strong characters. They present something incredible.

----------


## Torrie

The actors can only do so much with what they are given though and I think that's a problem character-wise for Jake and Danny - it's starting to look like they were only brought in as a stop-gap until Phil's return and we already know that Danny was only meant to be a short term character before being killed off after about 6 weeks - probably explains why he's so all-over-the-place - the thought hasn't gone into the writing in the long term. 

I love Alfie and Nana and I don't mean to put Shane down, 'cos I think he's fab but it's not exactly a stretch for him to play that role - he comes across brilliantly and I can't imagine anyone else playing Alfie, but where someone else might have to act, he's just being himself.

----------


## Alisha

I don't think too highly on Jake (Danny) in the acting department but Joel (Jake) is good. 11 weeks is a very short time though. I would had have liked to see alot more from them.  :Smile:

----------


## *JSW*

> I don't think too highly on Jake (Danny) in the acting department but Joel (Jake) is good. 11 weeks is a very short time though. I would had have liked to see alot more from them.


Are you watching the same character?  :EEK!:  
Joel beckett has no acting ability at all. There's not one inch of emotion. Nothing....just very flat and lifeless.

----------


## Alisha

> Are you watching the same character?  
> Joel beckett has no acting ability at all. There's not one inch of emotion. Nothing....just very flat and lifeless.



Well, each to thier own..............

----------


## Treacle

Their characters were always going to be doomed from the start. Gangster types have a shelf life they're not meant to be long term.

----------


## *JSW*

Gangster characters always end in tears. They go off before most other character types. I forsee a few new additions in the coming months that may take EE in a new direction.

----------


## Torrie

Whatever might be said about the characters/actors, the one thing I do not buy is their axing being due to too many "gangsters" - they're not gangsters or anything like it. The new EP should just be honest and admit she wants to make her own mark on the show, just like the last one who did so by axing Den and Andy.

----------


## Treacle

The new executive producer is Kate Harwood, these two were axed by John Yorke who I'm sure is the best medicine for the soap at this moment.

----------


## Torrie

John Yorke was the one who tortured us with "The Slater Show" though - hope he doesn't pick new favourites to focus on so thoroughly.

----------


## Alisha

> Their characters were always going to be doomed from the start. Gangster types have a shelf life they're not meant to be long term.


I don't really see Danny and Jake as gangsters though. I think of them as bad boys. 

I mean working for Johnny does not define them as gangsters and if ee are useing that excuse for them then the future looks bleak for Dennis, Phil and Jonny. Out of those three, Johnny is the only one I see as a gangster.

If it is the case, then ee could have easily moved them away from his relationship with Johnny and gave them family centered storylines but they took the easy route instead.

----------


## Treacle

Well he's no longer the EP now KH2 has arrived however he has said he's going to be working closely with the show and making it his main drama project  :Big Grin:  That can only be good news  :Smile: 
His plans already sound good enough for me. The show is turning a corner.
Kathleen Hutchison liked Jake and Danny so much she gave us too much of them no wonder they're out of the door  :Smile: 
They were actually Louise Berridge's idea though and we all know she's long gone!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Whilst EE did feature the Slaters heavily they had some FANTASTIC plots.

----------


## Treacle

> I dont really see Danny and Jake as gangsters though. I think of them as bad boys. 
> 
> I mean working for Johnny does not define them as gangsters and if ee are useing that exucse them then the future looks bleak for Dennis, Phil and Jonny. Out of those three, Johnny is the only one I see as a gangster.
> 
> If it is the case, then ee could have easily moved them away from his relationship with Johnny and gave them family centered storylines but they took the easy route instead.


But maybe that's why they're going.
If they stayed we would have...
Johnny
Jake
Danny
Phil
Dennis
and even Billy
That would be an overload.
Too many of the same type of character and Johnny is working a hell of a lot better than those two. Johnny is going to be changing direction and fortunately for him it's possible  :Smile: 
Viewers adapted to the Mitchell bros, Dennis and Billy etc because we got to know them. It's these "ferrying packages" left right and centre storylines that I'm bored with and they keep the characters on a 2D level.

----------


## Torrie

And where are they now? Burned out because what else is there for them to do? Big Mo - there's only so much wheeling and dealing you can do before it starts to get old. Charlie - how much more can he let his clan get away with and he doesn't really interact with anyone else these days. Zoe - that girl's been through so much, her next storyline will involve a straitjacket - no wonder she's leaving. Lynn - gone. Kat - coming back, but unless she's more like the old Kat, she might as well turn aound and go back where she came from.

I do agree The new Moons featured a little too much, but my guess is that's how it was written as Danny was initially supposed to be killed off after 6 weeks and they had to work within that time frame.

----------


## Treacle

The Slaters have another TOP plot coming along in the next couple of months.

----------


## Treacle

Jake & Danny were just boring and emotionless  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

> The Slaters have another TOP plot coming along in the next couple of months.


Do tell!!

----------


## Alisha

> Kathleen Hutchison liked Jake and Danny so much she gave us too much of them no wonder they're out of the door 
> 
> 
> Whilst EE did feature the Slaters heavily they had some FANTASTIC plots.


The Slaters did have some fantastic plots. I wont dispute that but I think they got really over used afterwards and the dominated the screens far too much which annoyed many viewers. I really was turning into the slater show.

As for the Jake and Danny, I don't think that they have had too much screen time. They arrived in late December and I suppose in all fairness we did see quite a bit of them but what we mostly had was Zoe lyeing about her 'phantom' baby, sleeping with Den, Chrissie finding out along with his dimeese and since then its mostly been Sam, Zoe and Chrissie. I don't think that they are out of the door for haveing too much screen time though -afterall its the tptb who decide when how much time they should or shouldn't be devoteing to the screen and if they think its too much, they would do the logical thing and cut back.

----------


## Treacle

I heard that Kat learns the truth about what happened to Den meanwhile Zoe is cracking up so Kat makes arrangements for Zoe to go to Ibiza with Kelly but Sam has told the police about Den who are asking questions and have found the body, Chrissie is in the nick blaming it on Zoe and when the police see Zoe is cracking up they come to cart her away. 

That's what I heard anyways.

----------


## Treacle

> The Slaters did have some fantastic plots. I wont dispute that but I think they got really over used afterwards and the dominated the screens far too much which annoyed many viewers. I really was turning into the slater show.
> 
> As for the Jake and Danny, I don't think that they have had too much screen time. They arrived in late December and I suppose in all fairness we did see quite a bit of them but what we mostly had was Zoe lyeing about her 'phantom' baby, sleeping with Den, Chrissie finding out along with his dimeese and since then its mostly been Sam, Zoe and Chrissie. I don't think that they are out of the door for haveing too much screen time though -afterall its the tptb who decide when how much time they should or shouldn't be devoteing to the screen and if they think its too much, they would do the logical thing and cut back.


They have been in nearly EVERY episode.

----------


## *JSW*

> They have been in nearly EVERY episode.


Infact has there been an episode Jake hasn't been in? Danny I know, but Jake i'm not even sure!  :EEK!:

----------


## Alisha

> That would be an overload.
> Too many of the same type of character and Johnny is working a hell of a lot better than those two. Johnny is going to be changing direction and fortunately for him it's possible 
> Viewers adapted to the Mitchell bros, Dennis and Billy etc because we got to know them. It's these "ferrying packages" left right and centre storylines that I'm bored with and they keep the characters on a 2D level.


We only got to know these characters because they were on our screens for alot longer than three months and thier character evolved overtime. With Jake and Danny -we never got that. If billy left 6 months into his arrival most of us will remember him as the 'cold heartless bully who got of  on beating young kids'. Now however we saw him fall for Little Mo and additionally comeing face to face with his attacker. Now alot of people's perception of him has changed. I don't however see him as a gangsterish at all. Dennis another example- if he had left three months after he came we wouldn't have learned why he put his defense and barriers up.

Danny and Jake could have been moved away from working with Johnny by the scrptwritters if they really did think they were to gansterish (not that I did)

----------


## Treacle

Yeah we have had one maybe 2 but that's stretching it a bit.
The thing I find funny is Danny is supposed to be this kind of hardman but in reality he acts so camp!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> We only got to know these characters because they were on our screens for alot longer than three months and thier character evolved overtime. With Jake and Danny -we never got that. If billy left 6 months into his arrival most of us will remember him as the 'cold heartless bully who got of  on beating young kids'. Now however we saw him fall for Little Mo and additionally comeing face to face with his attacker. Now alot of people's perception of him has changed. I don't however see him as a gangsterish at all. Dennis another example- if he had left three months after he came we wouldn't have learned why he put his defense and barriers up.
> 
> Danny and Jake could have been moved away from working with Johnny by the scrptwritters if they really did think they were to gansterish (not that I did)


The show is centred around too many males.

----------


## Alisha

> They have been in nearly EVERY episode.


but who hasn't? Chrissie, Zoe, Sam, have been in almost every episodes and they have had more focus than any of the other characters from the new year up until now. I ee want to limit the moon time -they know what they have to do. It's not rocket science.

Also usually when new characters arrive, ee tend to focus on them so the viewers get a feel for them. Johnny too has been in almost every episode since he came. I just dont feel they have been overused unlike some characters on the show. Zoe for example has been on almost every episode for the past year!

----------


## Alisha

> The show is centred around too many males.



with the Ferrarah's going and also the loss of Paul, Andy and recent Den -thats 7 males. 9 if you want to include Danny and Jake.

----------


## Treacle

Johnny hasn't been in every episode. Johnny came into the show ages ago if you remember then kept going back to wherever he came from.

Pat, Dot, Jim, Patrick, Yolande etc all haven't been in EVERY episode. Nor has Nana Moon, Charlie Slater or baby Freddie.

----------


## Treacle

It's still going to have Phil, Dennis and Johnny at the helm that's too many dominant males.

----------


## Alisha

> Johnny hasn't been in every episode. Johnny came into the show ages ago if you remember then kept going back to wherever he came from.
> 
> Pat, Dot, Jim, Patrick, Yolande etc all haven't been in EVERY episode. Nor has Nana Moon, Charlie Slater or baby Freddie.


Sorry, I didn't clarify that properly. I mean up until the point he came and opened Scarletts and made himself at home in the sqaure.  :Smile:  

The characters you have mentioned are increadibaly underused but I don't feel that Danny and Jake fit into the overused catagory when other characters have taken far more centre stage than them over the past 3 months.

----------


## Treacle

Chrissie, Sam and Zoe have joined them but they can act!!!

----------


## Alisha

> It's still going to have Phil, Dennis and Johnny at the helm that's too many dominant males.


I don't see the point of Phil really. As far as I'm concerned -he has had his day. Also even with the three characters above back they are still down on some males in the sqaure and I doubt ee's decision to axe them is because the show will become too male dominated because I dont think it will really. EE have to create a balance and a swift of balance between genders in soaps is likely and problematic all the same. However they should have strategies and approaches to deal with such issues so they can implement changes effectively -not putting the axe for silly reasons (whether that be 'too many gangsters' or too many males. EE have had gender imbalance befor but they still pulled through.

----------


## Treacle

Okay then they might not be gangsters as such but they are incredibly boring and have been mostly crime orientated.

----------


## Alisha

> Chrissie, Sam and Zoe have joined them but they can act!!!


I suppose the acting abilites of Joel and Jake are down to individual perception. I find Jake average but Joel good.


Tracey -it top. She is the best out of all three. I find Kim and Michelle average. They are not rubbish and I beleive they can act but acting wise -they don't appeal much to me.

----------


## *JSW*

I'm sorry but I really can't see how anyone can stik up for the pair of them. Both characters are pointless! JY obviously saw this and thats why its bon voyage! They're going so people (not neccesarily you Alisha) need to accept it! Stop moping around and stop all this gangster talk. Its not the real reason they're going. Its a front or what some peopel would call an excuse to get out of giving a real valid reason...

----------


## Treacle

The valid reason is they're rubbish and are not working out  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> Okay then they might not be gangsters as such but they are incredibly boring and have been mostly crime orientated.



Yeah, I agree they have but it's still very early days and if ee really wanted to move them away from that and alternatively give them other storylines, they could have but they didn't and I think thats what's disapointing (if it was the gangster excuse that it).

I don't find them boring but I think given time we could have learned more of them.

----------


## Alisha

> The valid reason is they're rubbish and are not working out



I disagree but we'll just have to agree to disagree on that one  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

We will not. I'm loving this debate!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Joel can act better than Jake but they're so camp and their characters aren't supposed to be!!! I get the impression if they caught me in a dark alley and were going to do me some damage I could probably talk them round in a minute!!!

----------


## *JSW*

What shocks me is the amount of time they've had on-screen and in the process how little we know about them. Shoddy character development if I ever saw it!

WQ, are we the only 2 on here who didn't like them?  :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

No me too, just dont have anything constructive to say at this time in the morning!

----------


## Alisha

> I'm sorry but I really can't see how anyone can stik up for the pair of them. Both characters are pointless! JY obviously saw this and thats why its bon voyage! They're going so people (not neccesarily you Alisha) need to accept it! Stop moping around and stop all this gangster talk. Its not the real reason they're going. Its a front or what some peopel would call an excuse to get out of giving a real valid reason...


Hi, I'm not sticking up for them. I'm just getting my views across.  :Smile:   Iv accepted that they are going. I just like to natter sometimes and here is a better place than any. I remember Den fans going on for ages after he left because to them Den's character was really important to them and talked to fellow fans about it. The Danny and Jake ones are doing the same.

Just like to point out though -I'm not a Moon fan. Even though I do like thier characters (mostly Jake) they are not my favourates. It's the fact that they have been axed so shortly in the programme. As for the gangtster talk, none of us are certain whether that's a valid statement or not but I'm just talking hyperthetically given the information we have concerning them.  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

It looks that way but I can't be talked round either *JSW* is it the same with you? I cannot see any redeeming qualities. Characters like them ALWAYS have a shelf life. They could have turned Andy into a pillar of community as well but it would have been SO unrealistic.

----------


## Jade

*JSW* Please remember everyone is entitled to their own views.  There are people out their who do like Jake/Danny!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I'm sure *JSW* does know that judejude but it is incredible the amount of support they do have. I can't believe so many people would want to see EastEnders axed  :Sad:

----------


## Alisha

> What shocks me is the amount of time they've had on-screen and in the process how little we know about them. Shoddy character development if I ever saw it!
> 
> WQ, are we the only 2 on here who didn't like them?


No, I doubt you are the only two  :Smile:  


They have been on our screens for 11 weeks and in that time they haven't completly dominated our screens. Also I think it's very difficult to learn about them so early on in the programme. Characters mostly unfold after a longer period of time. I feel that real character development takes longer than 11 weeks and sometimes 6 months to a year -just like we did with Dennis and Kat.

----------


## *JSW*

Well you know I hated them and I mentioned it even before they were axed.

I hate their characters. They bore the pants of me. Dominate the soap and squeeze any good qualities currently in it.

No way can I be talked round. I haven't heard anything on here that would even slightly change my mind. Why do I suspect they both have such a hug fan base (particularly Jake) is due to their "good looks"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

But if the interest in this development isn't there there's no point. Yes we might become interested in them once they're developed but in the meantime it's not helping the show when they're boring.

----------


## Treacle

> Well you know I hated them and I mentioned it even before they were axed.
> 
> I hate their characters. They bore the pants of me. Dominate the soap and squeeze any good qualities currently in it.
> 
> No way can I be talked round. I haven't heard anything on here that would even slightly change my mind. Why do I suspect they both have such a hug fan base (particularly Jake) is due to their "good looks"


That's exactly why Joel/Jake has a big following  :Big Grin:  
I am glad we can finally agree properly on something.

----------


## Alisha

> But if the interest in this development isn't there there's no point. Yes we might become interested in them once they're developed but in the meantime it's not helping the show when they're boring.


I think that's the whole point of character development though. It's very common for viewers to dislike new characters only for them to grow on us longer down the line. The Slaters for example- they were under quite a bit of critisism for thier first year but now people love them (or 'many'). It would be a bit odd for everyone to like them straight away (even though many have)

----------


## *JSW*

> *JSW* Please remember everyone is entitled to their own views.  There are people out their who do like Jake/Danny!


JJ, I think you mis-judged the context of my comments  :Smile:   I'm just shocked at the high levels of their support. There are currently 3 people on here of well over what must be about 150 people who have contributed who dislike them. It suprises me thats all! You only have to read 9/10 of the total posts to realise that they are liked (and massively OTT).

A major reason I dislike them is because of the time they have taken over with what can only be described as nothing. What has happened of any significance in the 40+ episodes they've featured in? KH1 made too many mistakes and infact I think she took EE backwards and deserved to be sacked if this was the garbage we've currently got that she was churning

----------


## Treacle

Yeah well you don't know whether you like someone or not until you get to know their characters but it's got to have something there originally where you actually think of the dynamic and what their characters are about or could be about. Personally I couldn't care less about finding out more about Jake or Danny if it involves them being in the scenes.

----------


## Treacle

One of Kathleen Hutchison's downfalls was using these Moon Brothers too much. No wonder she was booted when she wanted to axe the Slaters next!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

> JJ, I think you mis-judged the context of my comments   I'm just shocked at the high levels of their support. There are currently 3 people on here of well over what must be about 150 people who have contributed who dislike them. It suprises me thats all! You only have to read 9/10 of the total posts to realise that they are liked (and massively OTT).
> 
> A major reason I dislike them is because of the time they have taken over with what can only be described as nothing. What has happened of any significance in the 40+ episodes they've featured in? KH1 made too many mistakes and infact I think she took EE backwards and deserved to be sacked if this was the garbage we've currently got that she was churning


Maybe I have, if so i'm sorry!.  I agree with you on this one! but we all need to remember there is a wide age range on this board and you were a bit harsh!!  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> No way can I be talked round. I haven't heard anything on here that would even slightly change my mind. Why do I suspect they both have such a hug fan base (particularly Jake) is due to their "good looks"



Hi I dont think that people are trying to convince you. They are just putting thier views across in light of the new axeing  :Smile:  

I dont fancy Jake or Danny though and I really don't think the 'looks' excuse can be applied for thier huge fan base. Maybe thats the reason for some (and if it is -so lame)but I get the impression that the characters are geuninely liked.

----------


## *JSW*

> That's exactly why Joel/Jake has a big following  
> I am glad we can finally agree properly on something.


We both have strong opinions but as far as i'm concerned on this matter, great minds think alike!  :Big Grin: 

One thing that I really noticed though was when they first arrived Danny appeared to be the popular brother. When Jake Maskall came out though, his supporters switched in their droves! Proves how something little makes all the difference.

Alisha, you talk of character development but there's been time and i've seen non. How would you develop the characters to build them into bigger stars in the Square?

----------


## Treacle

I do agree with *JSW* though JJ in the fact I cannot understand their following and can only assume it's based on good looks although where these good looks are I'll never know. Completely baffled.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

The characters have been there 3 months!!! The Slaters had provoked a reaction by their third month. I liked them.

----------


## Jade

Yea they both look a bit ropey to me but I'm not 13-14!!  I'm guess thats why the younger audience want them to stay?

----------


## *JSW*

> I do agree with *JSW* though JJ in the fact I cannot understand their following and can only assume it's based on good looks although where these good looks are I'll never know. Completely baffled.


I want to know whats so ggod looking about them too! Jake Maskall looks trampy alot of the time (harsh but true) Joel Beckett- are there any looks there. Just a plain face to me!

And we certainly know it can't be the acting!

----------


## Alisha

> Yeah well you don't know whether you like someone or not until you get to know their characters but it's got to have something there originally where you actually think of the dynamic and what their characters are about or could be about. .



From first impressions I liked Danny and Jake and I was genuinley intrested in them but I suppose everyone's opinion on them differs regarding that aspect.

----------


## Treacle

Plus Jake looks well underfed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

> I want to know whats so ggod looking about them too! Jake Maskall looks trampy alot of the time (harsh but true) Joel Beckett- are there any looks there. Just a plain face to me!
> 
> And we certainly know it can't be the acting!


I think Jake looks like a drug addict most of the time

----------


## *JSW*

> From first impressions I liked Danny and Jake and I was genuinley intrested in them but I suppose everyone's opinion on them differs regarding that aspect.


I can see from a slight degree where your coming from but interested in what? What can you really say about the Moon Brothers?

----------


## Treacle

They are rubbish!!!

----------


## *JSW*

> They are rubbish!!!


You've basically summed them in their entirity there!

And WQ is that really a Moderator-worthy comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I'm not bothered lol I don't like them and have a right to say so  :Big Grin: 
I could debate this to the bitter end but the fact is I can't believe anybody thinks they have a direction to go in.

----------


## *JSW*

Well what you'll most likey find is its only the 12-21 year old girls/women who find they have a direction of any sort!

----------


## Alisha

> I can see from a slight degree where your coming from but interested in what? What can you really say about the Moon Brothers?



I think if anything, I liked the rapport between Danny and Jake. Danny was a bit of a lose cannon and quite childlike. Jake however plays a fatherly role and I think some of the vulnerability between them is shown and how much they really do rely on each other. I wanted to see thier relationship develope more. I also think that Jake and Chrissie have a great chemistry.

----------


## Treacle

They were a cardboard copy of the Mitchell bros without the other non-dodgy side which was why the Mitchell bros were such an hit plus they just had connections and weren't all crime orientated or on the run. Johnny has potential. They don't  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> We both have strong opinions but as far as i'm concerned on this matter, great minds think alike! 
> 
> Alisha, you talk of character development but there's been time and i've seen non. How would you develop the characters to build them into bigger stars in the Square?


I have seen minor development between them but thats only because they have been on for less than 3 months.

I would personally like to see his relationship with Danny develop more and learn more about thier past instead of all this tosh with Johnny.  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Yes they have only been in it for 3 months but still nearly every episode in 3 months is enough to get the viewers interested and they haven't got mine.

----------


## *JSW*

> I think if anything, I liked the rapport between Danny and Jake. Danny was a bit of a lose cannon and quite childlike. Jake however plays a fatherly role and I think some of the vulnerability between them is shown and how much they really do rely on each other. I wanted to see thier relationship develope more. I also think that Jake and Chrissie have a great chemistry.


I'm sorry but IMO that doesn't warrant keeping 2 characters on a permenant basis! Chemistry can be built between other charcaters and we don't want a love story. A Shannis type story (to a degree) is not what EE needs. I for one do not want to see Cake (as a few members apptly named it!)

----------


## Alisha

> Well what you'll most likey find is its only the 12-21 year old girls/women who find they have a direction of any sort!



I think thats a bit of an unfair assumption to make. My mum likes Danny (I prefer Jake myself not in the physcial sense)

----------


## Treacle

The way they act camp is hysterical though.

----------


## *JSW*

> I have seen minor development between them but thats only because they have been on for less than 3 months.
> 
> I would personally like to see his relationship with Danny develop more and learn more about thier past instead of all this tosh with Johnny.


As i've already said 40 episodes and no real time for proper character development!

Anyway in a year they'll be a new set of pin-ups for people to gaze googley eyed at!

----------


## Treacle

I'm sticking with *JSW* on this one their characters could NEVER have been a little more permanent. Those kind never are.

----------


## *JSW*

> I think thats a bit of an unfair assumption to make. My mum likes Danny (I prefer Jake myself not in the physcial sense)


Ok what do you like about Jake? You've said his looks are a no-no and he hasn't got a personality to speak of (unless you can tell me what it is) o why do you like him  :Confused:

----------


## Alisha

> I'm sorry but IMO that doesn't warrant keeping 2 characters on a permenant basis! Chemistry can be built between other charcaters



I dont see a love story between them.

I said they have great chemistry but that doesn't mean I want them to settle down and have babies. I think they are good for each other right now and Jake is just what Chrissie needs. As for chemistry -I think you either gell on screen or you dont. Jim and Dot, Sharon and Dennis, Ian and Jane do. I dont see it with Sonia and Martin though and other previous couples who have lasted the distance.

----------


## Treacle

I think they are a borefest.

----------


## *JSW*

The campness shocks me aswell. Jake trying to fix Chrissie's tap  :Big Grin: 
Danny trying to act in any shape or form  :Big Grin: 

Also Alisha, where is your arguement based on? You can't keep saying all of these could off beens. Thats talking in a hypothetical sense and we won't even go there. You seem to have little basis to your arguement. Please do tell me why you think they should stay without saying "they could be" etc.

And WQ, I never even doubted you'd change sides, not for a moment!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> Ok what do you like about Jake? You've said his looks are a no-no and he hasn't got a personality to speak of (unless you can tell me what it is) o why do you like him


Well I'm not a Jake fan but I do like his character along with many other characters on the show.

Anyway, like I said in one of the above statements I like the fatherly role he's adopted with Danny as well as his chemistry with Chrissie. He is also quite a strong dominant male and that shows through his interaction with Danny.

----------


## Treacle

When it comes to these two I'm un-movable with my opinion.

----------


## Treacle

What time are you two off to bed? Just going to grab a coffee DO NOT leave me LOL I'm enjoying this discussion.

----------


## *JSW*

Well I see no-one budging and we're going in roundabouts now. So as much as I hate to say it 

"We'll have to agree to disagree!"

That sounds so tacky  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I don't want to inflame nor encourage debate but this is enjoyable.

----------


## *JSW*

Well unless you want to slag the pair of them of them off to the rafters thats fine  :Big Grin: 



Are you doing your usual night-shift on here WQ?  :Big Grin:  Do you ever sleep? You seem to be constantly online!

----------


## Alisha

> Also Alisha, where is your arguement based on? You can't keep saying all of these could off beens. Thats talking in a hypothetical sense and we won't even go there. You seem to have little basis to your arguement. Please do tell me why you think they should stay without saying "they could be" etc.


Hi, 

In the hypothetical sense -I'm mostly refering to the gangster talk because we don't know if that has much validity or not.

As for the rest - my opinion isn't a valid one and neither is yours or anyone else posting on this forum as it's mearly our views on storylines and characters. Nothing is definate with characters so for me to say they will be loved if they stayed another year' is a flawed statement because we don't know if that will be the case.

The main point I'm expressing is that 3 months is not enough time to evolve a character.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> I don't want to inflame nor encourage debate but this is enjoyable.



I would encourage debates (just as long as they are friendly). I love them  :Smile:

----------


## *JSW*

But if they feture in nearly every episode in the last 3 months then i'd say it is.

----------


## Treacle

> Well unless you want to slag the pair of them of them off to the rafters thats fine 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing your usual night-shift on here WQ?  Do you ever sleep? You seem to be constantly online!


I am not always here. I just stay logged in rather than logging out of the board. I do tend to be here overnight though.

----------


## Treacle

The Slaters had an impact on me after 3 months and they weren't in 99.9 percent of the episodes although they were in a lot they worked though they had potential and direction something which lacks with the new Moon brothers.

----------


## Alisha

> But if they feture in nearly every episode in the last 3 months then i'd say it is.



No I dont think it is really. Yes they have been in almost every episode for the past three months but its not them who have had most focus. 3 month is peanuts to make full judgement on a character. I still think of it as first impressions and class them as newcomers. So far the only other person that Jake has some sort of strong tie with is Johnny and even that hasn't been developed because all we have had is him doing some jobs for him. It also depends on the storylines aswell. If they carry on in the same position for the next 2 years- then yeah they will stay undeveloped and one-dimmentional. Kat for example, did nothing but shout at her family and sleep with different men for the first 6 months of the show. It was only when we learned that she was actually Zoe's mother that viewers got an insight into why she behaves in certain ways.

Anyway, It's been lovely chatting to you and Iv enjoyed this but I'm off to bed other wise I'l be late in the morning.  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Night x 

Kat was different though because it was interesting.

----------


## Treacle

For anyone whose interested I've put their Revealed pictures up here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...0&page=1&pp=15

I know we have a lot of Jake & Danny fans.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i still think there are lots of not very gangster things they can do with them though, maybe by summer they might of change their minds?  

as much as i love dennis, he is in the same mould and doesn't really fit anymore without his family.  thats why they bring family in, it gives a character more to do, take micky for example, and tracey ann oberman has long spoken of her desire to have chrissie's brothers written in

----------


## Treacle

But Dennis had other sides to him and wasn't always doing gangsterish scenes...

----------


## Bad Wolf

the main sides to him though were,  his antagonism towards his father, his love for sharon ("sister"), and treating dot like a mum, and his relationship with andy, who is also gone, he doesn't really have much focus now,  Unless (lets re-fire this debate just for fun) BRING BACK SHANNIS!!! WOO!

----------


## Treacle

I don't think so rach lol that was a disaster zone and is best forgotten.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i was only joking!!

----------


## Treacle

Good!!! I was going to debate with you lol.

----------


## bossbird

> where did u go to email was it the complaints department


yes thats where i posred the complaint and on the eastenders website through there 'ask a question ' slot - no answer from either !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## *JSW*

> yes thats where i posred the complaint and on the eastenders website through there 'ask a question ' slot - no answer from either !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Honestly you shouldn't of expected a reply! They're going and you should except it instead of complaining which will get you nowhere!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Rach33

People can complain if they want to so let them

----------


## Bethany Dobbin

Jake and Danny go at the end of the summer I got the info of the Eastenders website. Go on lastest news its really good , they film six weeks in front so when you see someone back - they're actually not back for a while.

----------


## *JSW*

> People can complain if they want to so let them


I'm not stopping you i'm simpily saying it will get you nowhere. Your wasting your own time. The BBC will not listen (i've had dealings with them in the past)

Before you make such rude posts can you read what i've written properly   :Angry:  ! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

woohooo, touchy!! (only kidding) ;)  i think that complaining won't get you anywhere either but it's worth a shot!! anything to keep the moon brotheres in the show!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone if I upset anyone very sorry just put it down to me having a very bad day yesterday

----------


## Angeldelight

we should start a petation SAVE JAKE AND DANNY

----------


## Rach33

Hello lazy bones I will be over later

----------


## Angeldelight

ok we still need to save Jake and Danny

----------


## Rach33

I know that shall you start one or shall I 

you know me I love a good fight

----------


## Angeldelight

You do it

----------


## Bad Wolf

this has been said before, but the beeb won't listen, we started a save the soap board pertition and it got us no where, but closing that led to the creation of this board, so not a total negative!

----------


## Rach33

I get all the fun jobs right I'm off see you in twenty be good

----------


## Bad Wolf

if you two know each other, why don't you just email? or phone

----------


## Angeldelight

because we're idoits and completely mad.

we could try a petition, you never know they MAY listen

----------


## Bad Wolf

its up to you, a lot of people would sign up, just don't expect miracles thats all xx

----------


## Bad Wolf

i just made the thread sticky..... this is going to be debated all summer

----------


## Angeldelight

sticky? huh?

----------


## Bad Wolf

it means it will be at the top of the easties board, like the shannis thing and the rules etc

----------


## Angeldelight

i like that idea, so what do you reckon to them being axed? i mean who else it to go?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i really like them, especially danny, they dont have to be gangsters, there are other things they can do, why can't one of them decide to go to college for example?  i don't know who else can go, there will be no one left!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

the gangster reason is stupid, someone was saying that it JY decision as the wants the mitchells to be top dog, but isn't that just as stupid?

----------


## Bad Wolf

yup, i think the mitchells don't really belong there anymore, controversial but true

----------


## Angeldelight

well sam is leaving in november and were npot completely sure on when phil'd coming back for good, but peggy's back in the summer ain't she?

i'm not a fan they're part of the past that made eastenders but that's where they should stay.

----------


## Bad Wolf

they should stay in the past, they will clash horribly with jonny allen, and where they going to live?! there is no room in the square!

----------


## Angeldelight

EastEnders actress Kim Medcalf has spoken about her decision to quit the soap.

The actress, who came second in Comic Relief Does Fame Academy, has announced that she wants to try new things once she films her final scenes for the soap in May.

Medcalf's final scenes will air in November.

----------


## Bad Wolf

who do you want to see go?

----------


## Angeldelight

Miller parents - boring
Ian - how could you live with him? he'd drive any normal woman insane
Zoe- STOP the whinging die die die die die die die die evil evil
Pauline- get rid of her JUST do it
Sam- she can't win Chrissie is QUEEN of the Vic

DON'T BRING BACK THE MITCHELLS

----------


## chance

has it been confimed that they have been axed yet?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm afraid so, its on the ee website under news

----------


## *JSW*

Well they may well have had a fanbase but for me they didn't work. If you've read through the 20 odd pages here you'll know what I think of them, their acting ability etc I could never see them handle a massive storyline. Obviously people's opinions differ but thats mine!

----------


## Bad Wolf

they wern't given a chance to work

----------


## Alisha

> they wern't given a chance to work


Agreed  :Thumbsup:  
I think the whole thing is very disapointing.
Axeing is not the answar  :Sad:

----------


## Freds

they shouldn't be axed!!

----------


## Lisaaa2005

they cant axe them?!!!! thats horrible, i like them, they actually bought sumin to the show, theirs only 1 gangsta now...jonny! .. i cant believe theyve done that, why cant they just turn em into not gangstas then!

----------


## Steven Hartley

Sooooooo evil they cant axe two of my fav characters

----------


## Angeldelight

Maybe they should try new scriptwriters instead of getting rid of actors that might work instead

----------


## cinamin

They need to do something Quick, before too many people start tuning out, I couldn't bear to lose EE!

----------


## Rach33

The powers that be i.e the execs are taking out the fact that their ideas haven't worked on the actors and it's pathetic 

The scriptwriters need to be given something real to work with instead of sh1te 

It's not the actors fault is it

----------


## cinamin

Thats  so True because the actors are only as good as the scripts allow. How can they act without decent and creactive scripts? Why are they being blamed? How many more characters will be axed before the writers wake up?

----------


## Angeldelight

The writers and the execs need to stand back and take a good look at the show from what it use to be to what it is now to where it should be heading you never know they might wake up and realise that they can change the actors and characters all they want but it won't change the fact that without a decent funny as well as moving script the show won't work

----------


## cinamin

Too bad they don't listen to what we think ,the viewers, maybe all these characters would still be walking around Albert Square with great storylines. But no,who cares what we think?

----------


## *JSW*

Well I blame the writers and it appears to me that even though they were rubbish actors they're being used as scapegoats to hide this incredibley shoddy writing...

----------


## dddMac1

i think the writers need to stand up and take responsibilty for there Actions instead of hiding behind the characters i have said this before but Axing characters is not the way forward.incase the writers have forgoton we pay there wages through the licence fee so there for we should get a say in the storylines for once

----------


## Brummiegirl4805

I think it's ridiculous. EE want the prog to be less gangster orientated, in that case why has Johnny not been axed. I think Jake and Danny are great, I'm very close to stopping watching this prog anyway. It's lost it's way, Emmerdale is continually beating it in the ratings. I can't stand Emmerdale, Eastenders is a bit more entertaining. I will be sad to see Jake and Danny go, that's for sure.

----------


## Rach33

I hate emmerdale too I love EE have done for years and I've been a loyal fan thorugh thick and thin but this is too far acting too brill actors and great charcters for no reason

----------


## Angeldelight

remember there TOO gangster what a load of crock SAVE JAKE AND DANNY it's the only way

----------


## Rach33

oh yes because Jake and Danny are sooooooooo scary ohhhhhhhh quacking in my boots they are about as scary as my cat but so adorable bless like ur new signiture by the way  Danny as usual

----------


## SoapWatcher

Jakes quite hot

----------


## the_watts_rule

thats a shame

----------


## Frankie

They were axed because they want too muc of the Gangster image, but they said that they have still left the door open for them to return.

It's really sad to see them go, now all we have to look at is keith miller!!! (gross)

I'm so glad the Ferrarers(sorry cant spell) are going! All their story lines include money any way, but still they got to stay for two years. 

I hope that Jake and Chrissie get together properly before they go!

----------


## Frankie

If Johnny is still there why get rid of Jake and Danny when lodes of people love them, you cant have a gangster with out his minions (sorry I just had to say that)

Maybe someone should start a patition to save them!

----------


## Trinity

I for one will be glad to see the back of Danny, shame if Jakes leaves too, he has a bit of style.

----------


## Bad Wolf

just read heat magazine, it suggests that the bbc might bow to pressure to keep them!!!

----------


## Debs

> just read heat magazine, it suggests that the bbc might bow to pressure to keep them!!!


lets hope thay do!!

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope that loads of people signs a petition if someone is starting one, 

I WILL definaltey sign

We had to endure the Ferriars for 2 years, 2 MISERABLE YEARS so why can't we keep 2 actors who CAN act, have colourful, interesting, loveable characters, and are great to look at??????

----------


## Bad Wolf

we can only try but that article was encouraging!

----------


## *JSW*

> just read heat magazine, it suggests that the bbc might bow to pressure to keep them!!!


This Heat"we obsessively love EE"magazine.

They even lie about viewing figures! Putting EE atleast 2 million ahead!   :Rotfl:  

It does sound encouraging for those supporters of the moons but have you ever heard of EE bowing to pressure? Particularly considering its not millions rebelling. 

*Awaits a hostile response*

----------


## Bad Wolf

oi!  i'm just saying there is a chance, it does't matter how small.  

i know heat is a naff magazine but lots of people read it, it was the main focus of the letters page which suggests what their readers think?

you may not agree, thats your opinion let other people have theirs

----------


## *JSW*

Rach can you please explain why you posted such a hostile reply?

Just because I don't back the over-riding opinion on thses boards doesn't mean I stop people from having their opinion. I'm adding a different opinion to the mix and that creates a debate.

Why you think my posts are so "growling" I don't know and I apologise if you think of that way. But your last comment was underminingand totally makes me look awful and is a slightly undergound way of going about things.

I simpily add another opinion and the letter page is always dominated by EE every week. They may well keep them. But just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean there's a need for such hostility.

Please lets get on  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

sorry, i didn't mean to sound hostile, i'm trying to keep peace on the boards thats all, personally i think they should stay, there is a lot they could do that is un gangster-ish

sorry if i caused offence, really wasn't my intention, still bud's?

----------


## Meh

> Rach can you please explain why you posted such a hostile reply?


I'm searching for the hostile reply. Help me here.

----------


## *JSW*

Of course we're still buds Rach  :Smile: 

Peace would have been kept and if your idea of peace is to keep the same opinion then these boards would loose their spark. I wasn't breaking the peace just adding a different view.

I reallyu don't see the different things that they could do with them particularly Danny . personally don't like them (like you hadn't gathered that!) and I will be glad to see them go. IO

----------


## *JSW*

> you may not agree, thats your opinion let other people have theirs


Thats what I found hostile Mordor, in no way did I stop others having their opinion. That comment makes me out to be some bullying, pushy poster- which i am not. Just because I have a different opinion, doesn't mean i'm blocking other's opinion.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think a lot of people who do like them though are female, they are nice to look at as far as that kind of talent goes....hmmm

they can do other stuff though, why can't we see one of them decide to change their life and go to college.  as a post grad student, i feel that ee doesn't refelect the fact that any one can have higher education now, there is only sonia who goes to college, especially considering how many people own there own business' and they havent got a qualification to rub between them????

----------


## Meh

That was hostile??? Damn, I'd better stop now because once I start ...

Think about it this way - why would Rach perceive it as hostile? Obviously something must have been said somewhere for that to happen ...

Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread and move it off topic so thats the last word.

----------


## *JSW*

> i think a lot of people who do like them though are female, they are nice to look at as far as that kind of talent goes....hmmm
> 
> they can do other stuff though, why can't we see one of them decide to change their life and go to college.  as a post grad student, i feel that ee doesn't refelect the fact that any one can have higher education now, there is only sonia who goes to college, especially considering how many people own there own business' and they havent got a qualification to rub between them????


Urh thats creepy! I was just thinking the same thing a few minutes ago! Somebody would surely get somet form of qualification? Somebody must be clever or at leat slightly? I simpily see it as another unfair representation of general society. Its like EE lives in another world.

And Mordor, people represent things differently, people do things differently, we're undoubtedly not going to agree so lets leave it there as you said.

----------


## Bad Wolf

spooky maybe we are starting to think alike?  they don't look beyone the tube station though, they could actually commute to uni in a plot shocker????

anyway this is getting off topic, what do you think their "explosive exit storyline" will be?

----------


## *JSW*

tbh I see them going in a ferriera-style rather gangster stereotypicalish type storyline with drugs and messing with Johnny Allen. Or by EE recent exit standards something very dull and dry which is supposed to be explosive.

If i'm even more honest Jake did have potential but Danny, I see no way that character could continue for years to come...

----------


## Meh

> And Mordor, people represent things differently, people do things differently, we're undoubtedly not going to agree so lets leave it there as you said.


Trying to get the last word in?  :Ponder:  :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

I read heat too and found it very encouraging if the fans get behind them there is a good chance they will be back

----------


## *JSW*

> Trying to get the last word in?


I some how think you mean last word as I have no work to hand it in  ;)   :Rotfl: 

EDIT: You've edited your post now!  :Big Grin: 

I had something to say so I did. If you want the last word then feel freely to post after this and I won't reply ;)

EDIT:
I can also have the last word here as well  :Lol: 

EDIT: You can! I edited my post and did not post a reply, just used one that was already there ;)

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I read heat too and found it very encouraging if the fans get behind them there is a good chance they will be back


exactly!!! there is still hope

----------


## *JSW*

Just food for thought but can you name any axed characters that have returned permenantly?

----------


## Bad Wolf

sam mitchell? years ago

----------


## Rach33

Nope I was just saying to my mate that axed characters never return but there is always a first time I guess

----------


## *JSW*

> sam mitchell? years ago


But that was with a different actress, not unless your talking about Daniella Westbrook returning. My memory doesn't go back that far   :Wal2l:

----------


## Bad Wolf

there might be a first time,its happened in corrie and emmerdale, after public outcry there has been a storyline change

----------


## *JSW*

> there might be a first time,its happened in corrie and emmerdale, after public outcry there has been a storyline change


Sorry but you've lost me there!

And you can always say public outcry and a first time but do masses of people really care that much? I'd of thought we would have seen the protests by now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

the public campaighns i'm referring too are in corrie, the free dreary campaign, they got her released from prison far quicker than what they wanted too, and laurel and ashly will now wed in emmerdale after viewers protested about them not being allowed to

----------


## *JSW*

Ah but thats a character in jail- not leaving.
Where's the evidence about Ashley and Laurel? I've not seen it anywhere  :Big Grin: 

And this is the BBC who refuse to budge over anything! Jerry Springer- The Opera beckons....

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

JSW you love having debates   :Mad:

----------


## *JSW*

> JSW you love having debates


They're what forums are all about and please explain why thats a bad thing?!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Ah but thats a character in jail- not leaving.
> Where's the evidence about Ashley and Laurel? I've not seen it anywhere 
> 
> And this is the BBC who refuse to budge over anything! Jerry Springer- The Opera beckons....


the bloke who plays ashley was on lk today last week

----------


## *JSW*

Ok! For a student you have some weird taste in tv programmes!  :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

what is wrong with gmtv?

----------


## *JSW*

Not GMTV but LK isn't that aimed at 35 year old mothers. I know your going to say 'i watch it for TB!' (which is a fair enough reason- soap fact researching so to speak!)

----------


## michelle4293

Eastenders are making no sense with their recent storylines or characters - how can they ax Jake and Danny Moon on account of them being too violent and then bring back the Mitchells? If memory serves between them Phil & Grant have beaten up just about everybody they've come in contact with and as for the "Hostage" storyline I seem to recall Phil being involved in a similar situation with Dan & Mel a few years ago? I know he's a caveman but would he really be that stupid considering how that turned out?? At least Jake & Dan are pleasing to the eye - Eastenders scriptwriters should concentrate on giving them some decent - non-violent - storylines instead of bringing back old, neanderthal characters that we were glad to see the back of.  Bringing back Den might have won them some temporary decent ratings just as bringing back Den did - but instead of going for the quick fix they should improve the quality of the show, that itself will see viewers return, and stay.

----------


## Frankie

> can some one please define what a gangster is as i'm terribly confussed, there are some many different po1eeple that have been classed as gangsters and i'm just wondering whether anyone can be a gangster or there is a type?
> 
> first there was Phil and Grant Mitchell, gangsters?
> Billy Mitchell, gangster?
> Den Watts, gangster?
> Andy Hunter, gangster?
> Johnny Allen, gangster?
> Jake and Danny Moon, gangsters?




ok Phil and Grant = not gangsters   :Thumbsdown:  
Billy = not even close   :Rotfl:  
Den = not a gangster   :Thumbsdown:  
Andy + wannabe gangster or rubbish gangster   :Lol:  
Johnny Allen = Gangster   :Cheer:   :Bow:  
Jake = Johnny's right hand man   :Thumbsup:  
Danny = Always gets into trouble with Johnny  :Wal2l:  but not a gangster

----------


## dddMac1

> ok Phil and Grant = not gangsters   
> Billy = not even close   
> Den = not a gangster   
> Andy + wannabe gangster or rubbish gangster   
> Johnny Allen = Gangster    
> Jake = Johnny's right hand man   
> Danny = Always gets into trouble with Johnny  but not a gangster


True

----------


## *JSW*

The point I think that some people have over-ridden here is all this talk of gangsters. I somehow find it highly unlikely that because there were "too many gangsters". There are bound to be more reasons behind it which we simpily don't know. There are bound to be EE politics coming in somewhere. The Gangsters reson was just a front IMO characters can be changed, some how I see other reasons behing their departure...

----------


## bossbird

den watts was one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
i think they should keep the moon brothers too not go back to the days of the rubbish mitchells

----------


## Bad Wolf

true, i think they are dated

----------


## *JSW*

> true, i think they are dated


AndRach I agree with you as well!

Simpily bringing old characters back doesn't solve problems. We're not looking for a 1998 version of EE just because we associate it with EE's better days. We've seen that era once and will bore the socks and shoes of us.

Simpily giving the Mitchell's blank cheques to return is wrong. It means that there's no money left to pay any no cast members that there might be the potential for.

Leave the Mitchell's in Brazil I say!

----------


## Bad Wolf

omg! we agree!

----------


## *JSW*

I'm in as much shock as you!  :Rotfl: 

But this whole thing of wanting Sharon to come back so there could be another love triangle! Why? Its been done once? This is just one example of EE either as I said bringing the soap back to the 90s or newspaper lies!

----------


## Bad Wolf

it wouldn't be plausable now though, she has admitted that dennis is the love of her life, abd was heart broken at den's death about him, 

a mitchell wouldn't even register

----------


## *JSW*

Ah but we know how EE can so easily switch a situation and after the last year I wouldn't put anything past them! But I don't believe this storyline anyway, it sounds false to the bones!

----------


## Bad Wolf

it would be a shame to wreck the shannis thing, thats the only reason she should come back to a future with him

they shouldnt bother with the mitchells, i agree with you on the salary thing, there will be no cash for other talent

----------


## *JSW*

Wreck the Shannis thing?!!  :EEK!:  I presume your referring to Dennis and Sharon! The 2 of them love each over to bits. I really don't see a 3 way affair developing excluding Dennis!

Anway back to topic and how do you see the Moon bros leaving?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i mean the only way sharon will return is for dennis, i cant see her getting involved with a mitchell, they will leave after a scam goes wrong not because of them but jonny thinks its their fault so they run

----------


## *JSW*

tbh, I can see Phil going off with johnny as the Moons will be leaving new right hand man mabye?

Rach, do you have any idea what reputation points are (along the top of the banner, the scales) and the little green squares? 

Thanks, J

----------


## sham05

can some1 explain 2 me, r Jake and Danny Moon being AXED cos they shouldn't be they r good characters! EXPLAIN
SHAM05 :Smile:

----------


## peggy's mum

First of all, I would like to know from what source this information comes.  If it is Heat Magazine...well I rest my case.  Also how do we know that the BBC wan  :Thumbsdown:  t to get away from a gangster scenario?  Has anyone from the BBC actually said this? or once again has this come from some "magazine".  I have yet to actually hear a BBC spokesperson say anything about anything because that would leave the way open for a genuine conversation with the fee paying public.

I would also like to agree with those Emmerdale haters, I'm definitely one of those.  Can't stand the peurile and often ludicrous storylines, but acording to viewing figures that is what the public like.

Anyway who agrees with me that the Ferrerras departure last night was ridiculous, surely it could have been handled better than that.

Now that they have gone could we please have some continuity with the characters and no more comings and goings and DEFINITELY NOT THE MITCHELLS - BAN THE MITCHELLS I say.

----------


## *JSW*

Yes it has been confirmed: http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/news...50316_n2.shtml

The departure was awful and dialogue lets just not go there. And read the last page for my opinions on the Mitchells!

----------


## Alisha

> But this whole thing of wanting Sharon to come back so there could be another love triangle! Why? Its been done once? This is just one example of EE either as I said bringing the soap back to the 90s or newspaper lies!


I want Sharon back but not for another love triangle. The last one was a huge mistake!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i agree, i kinda lost my way in the happenings!  :Angel:

----------


## Cuppa_Char

Yeah I read that they were being axed in Inside Soap *sobs into hankie*

All it says re: when they leave is "Jake and Danny will leave the show in an explosive storyline later this year" confirms an Eastenders spokesperson'. But apparently the door has been left open for return at a later date.

I personally don't want them go - maybe I'm the only one whop actually prefers Danny to Jake. There's just something about him - I mean his vibe that his character gives off that hints there's some reason why Jake is so over-protective. And mondays eppy where Johnny was ripping into him and making comments about his past - Danny just had this look in his eyes. Hmm maybe it's just my mind being over-imaginative, but I would like to see their characters being explored a bit more before their exit.

I always thought that Jake maybe Johnny's secret son or something.

----------


## Debs

no i think it is danny that is johnny allens secret son!!!

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

They leave this summer!! :Sad:

----------


## Katy

i think that they are quite good although i remember reading somewhere danny was only meant to be in it for 6 episodes could be wrong though

----------


## *JSW*

No he was a full time character!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

it must be my memory its never been good

----------


## Cuppa_Char

I watched the BBC3 series (forgot what it's called) on behind the scenes that featured the introduction of Jake and Danny and according to the guy who plays Danny, he was only supposed to be in it for a couple of months and then he was going to be killed off. It would have aligned with Andy's death if that was the case.

----------


## *JSW*

Why they chose to pro-long his contract and then axe him seems to have been a slightly odd decision....

----------


## Cuppa_Char

Might have something to do with the change of management. I don't know   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeldelight

:Searchme:   :Searchme:   it's a little fishy   :Ponder:   :Angry:

----------


## bossbird

why are they keeping johnny allen in then ? or is it acceptable to throw people off a bridge now ?                                                                              
carolyn

save our moon brothers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

johnny allen is a good character and he is proving popular that why he is still in!! but then jake and danny are also good characters and they have been axed. i think it is safe to say that no matter how popular characters are they are never safe i bet there are a few eastendrs actors who are watching their backs now

----------


## Cuppa_Char

I remember reading that Danny and Jake were being introduced because of Alfie leaving and then I read that Shane Richie was coming back after his stint away in America, so maybe they decided they didn't need any additional Moons. 

Their characters intrigue me - I want to know more!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

same here, there is *so much* mystery in there past and i'd like to know what happened!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

definately!! we want to know more about their past. there must be stuff concerning them and johnny that we just dont know about

----------


## Rach33

Totally agree they can do so much with them it's pure waste but i would like to thanks Kathleen Hutchison for giving us these two charaters even if they are leaving boo hoo so thanks KH mark one we owe ya

----------


## di marco

id have liked to have learnt a lot more about their past as well, both to do with johnny and their family when they were younger as i think that it could have led to some interesting storylines. i think ee are making a big mistake in axing them

----------


## Rach33

BIG MISTAKE I've stuck through loads even the really really dirty Den phase but this is the worst decision they've made since bringing the Ferreiras and well we know what happened there

----------


## *JSW*

The introduction of the Ferreiras wasn't a bad decision it was the awful writing that made it all go wrong!

----------


## Rach33

Then like we said before instead of changine the cast maybe new scriptwriters will help

----------


## Brummiegirl4805

I reading the mirror today, they were saying exactly what I said-why have Jake and Danny been axed and not Johnny Allen. They get good characters and then axe them after a very short time. It's absolutely ridiculous, there are so many boring characters in the prog that should go.

----------


## stapler

> I reading the mirror today, they were saying exactly what I said-why have Jake and Danny been axed and not Johnny Allen. They get good characters and then axe them after a very short time. It's absolutely ridiculous, there are so many boring characters in the prog that should go.


Johnny Allen's class, I'd definitely rather see Danny go to that dude, he's like another Spencer Moon. Totally dependant on older brother, stupid and whiny... Jake's s'okay though lol.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i agree about Johnny allen, but don't jake and danny come as a pair? i dunno, maybe. But agree, Johnny Allen kicks ass! You go dude!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

Love Johnny can't not really i mena thanks to him bye bye Andy Rubbish Gangster and the Ferreiras and he can shut Pauline Fowler up for five mins Keep all three of them there all like a breath of fresh air

----------


## Angeldelight

Save Jake And Danny

----------


## ***sharon rules***

i dont want jake and danny to leave there really good and they only came into eastenders.

----------


## Brummiegirl4805

> Johnny Allen's class, I'd definitely rather see Danny go to that dude, he's like another Spencer Moon. Totally dependant on older brother, stupid and whiny... Jake's s'okay though lol.


I'm not really bothered whether Johnny Allen goes or not. My point is why if Ee bosses are concerned about the number of gangsters in the prog why is he not going as well? In my mind it just doesn't make sense.

----------


## callummc

To be honest the 2 new moons are now growing on me,and i dont understand why their being put under the gangster label they havn't commited any murder unlike Johnny or Chrissy their just a bit shady,but no shadier than the mitchells,so i don't understand why they have to go just yet,if they want to get away from the criminality why bring back the mitchells at all,i think someone at EE has lost the plot.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, the moons have done NOTHING to class them as gangsters.
-Drugs? no. 
-Murders? no.
-Stealing? maybe. (the money at the beginning?)
-Hiring hit men to do their dirty work? no.
-evil master minds? no.

Gansters? certainly not! it just doesn't add up!

----------


## Babe14

Well I think it is totally mad to get rid of Jake and Danny, especially as there is a lot of potential for both characters.  There are so many storylines that they can be involved in, Alfie, Johnny, Chrissie, Sasha, "Bad Boy" Storylines etc..etc.. (If the writers can't create storylines for them, then give me a chance and I Will.)

There is a lot of their past to be revealed, we have only had a small taster of it. There is a lot about Jake that could be revealed, we haven't seen his dark and brutal side yet, only has lovely kind and loving side.  I think that Jake is absolutely adorable and the best bit of talent they have had in EE for years.  Danny is sweet and the type of character who grows on you. All in all there is absolutely loads they can do with both Jake and Danny.

It is very sad for the producers to axe them.  I strongly suspect the truth is because the Mitchells are returning, as it was said earlier in one of the threads a bad move by ee because it will just be deja vu..

When Danny and Jake arrived on the square it brought the show back to life and the ratings went up.

Let's just hope that this is just a very brief departure for the Moon brothers and that they will return sooner rather than later (We live in hope..well I do anyway)


KEEP DANNY AND JAKE.

----------


## priz54

i think that it is unfair that they are being axed, fair enough there not the worlds best actors but they add something to the show. also with johnny retiring it is unlikely he will be asking them to do any dodgy deals so the writers could have adapted thier characters. by axing people they think there ratings will go up, instead its going stop fans of the characters watching cause what we watching now - pauline and dot in the laundrette? i know people think its good there going and i respect ur opinoon but i think its just a huge mistake

----------


## Babe14

I agree everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the overall impression I get at the mo is that the majority of people disagree with the "axings" At the end of the day we all have our fav characters.  It seems to me that as soon as the show starts doing well, they do, as someone mentioned earlier on here, ruin it by axing popular charcters.

In May two popular female charcters are leaving (I think by choice), Zoe and Sam.  

In my own personal opinion I think that both Joel and Jake play their charcters very well.
Have to admit though when they first appeared I thought "who have they brought in now" and wasn't very taken with them, but needless to say they have grown on me big time.  There are other characters whom I like too.

----------


## Rach33

Totally agree babe14 I love both brothers and the two actors play their characters well and there is so much they could do with them I mean they work in a club I love their relationship and I really like Danny's friendship with Ruby and of course Jake and Chrissie 

SHAME ON EE 

Save Jake and Danny

----------


## peggy's mum

Agree with you all.  The character who has grown on me in the past few months is Micky he has developed well I think and could get more of the story line now Kareena has gone.

----------


## Brummiegirl4805

> Well I think it is totally mad to get rid of Jake and Danny, especially as there is a lot of potential for both characters.  There are so many storylines that they can be involved in, Alfie, Johnny, Chrissie, Sasha, "Bad Boy" Storylines etc..etc.. (If the writers can't create storylines for them, then give me a chance and I Will.)
> 
> There is a lot of their past to be revealed, we have only had a small taster of it. There is a lot about Jake that could be revealed, we haven't seen his dark and brutal side yet, only has lovely kind and loving side.  I think that Jake is absolutely adorable and the best bit of talent they have had in EE for years.  Danny is sweet and the type of character who grows on you. All in all there is absolutely loads they can do with both Jake and Danny.
> 
> It is very sad for the producers to axe them.  I strongly suspect the truth is because the Mitchells are returning, as it was said earlier in one of the threads a bad move by ee because it will just be deja vu..
> 
> When Danny and Jake arrived on the square it brought the show back to life and the ratings went up.
> 
> Let's just hope that this is just a very brief departure for the Moon brothers and that they will return sooner rather than later (We live in hope..well I do anyway)
> ...



That is so true about all the people they could work with in stories. I think Jake, Danny and Alfie are great together. I would much rather have Jake and Danny than Phil Mitchell. The Eastenders bosses think ratings will go up if they axe people, not if they axe the wrong people they won't.

----------


## di marco

totally agree with you. id much rather have jake and danny stay than bring back boring phil mitchell

----------


## Babe14

Had a thought, Jake and Danny could have their own series.

It could be called    "Jake and Danny on The Run", or "Jake and Danny - Life After The Square" Or "Jake and Danny - Away on Their Toes"

The two characters have so much potential and mystery about them, I.E. Their Past, Parents, "All Sorts Which They Use to Hang Around With" Etc..That a wonderful series could be created.  With the Moon Brother's relationship it would be both commical and emotional. 

I honestly think that the ratings will slump again, they need fresh and new talent like these two in the show. I really cannot understand where the Producers are coming from. Jake and Danny are not gangsters, they are loveable rogues who do some naughty things from time to time, unlike Phil Mitchell who is a total thug.  Maybe that's why the Moon Bros have been booted out because they are not thugs.

I too love Jake, Danny and Alfie together, not forgetting Nana Moon, when the bros arrived it gave Alfie a much needed storyline after Kat's departure. I like the chats that Alfie has with both Jake and Danny, there have been some very tender moments.  I really want Chrissie and Jake together they are perfect for one another, (again more storyline/s can be spun off from here once they get together, i.e they both have secrets...)unfortunately due to Jake's departure I guess that it is now only going to be a brief fling. 
I too like Mickey, couldn't stand him at first nor his family, but now they make me laugh and I feel sorry for them. They'd better watch out though they could be next on the chopping board!!! Especially if they become too popular!!

 :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Babe14

> where do i sign ?????????????????????????????


My thoughts exactly to get a petiton going or to drop the producers a line, but I don't think it will do any good.  They love upsetting the fans.

The MOON brothers are lovely, infact all the moons are! The name says it all "Moon", very romantic sounding.

----------


## Debs

i emailed and complained the day the story came out but as yet  i still have no reply!!!

----------


## Babe14

I've been uming and ah-ing about doing that myself or suggest that we all drop the producer a line via email like a petition, but to be perfectly honest with you I don't think it will make any difference.  JY is as hard as steel with nothing between his ears!!

At best we would get a standard reply saying more or less what has been said on the EE website.  The only way to make them listen would be for everyone to switch off until they start being sensible!!

----------


## peggy's mum

Absolutely Babe14.  They only seem to notice viewing figures and if that is the way to go then we should all have a viewing strike.  By the way does anyone want to axe Rosie and Keith Miller?  I have to go out of the room when they are on.  He is the original male chauvinist waste of space and she is the most pathetic victim ever, I think they need axing in the true sense of the word!!

----------


## eastenders mad

i quite like the new millers.

but their is loads i think that needs to go in ee

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Theres another thread on the the miller's. Can't remember where....but i can safely say there are a lot of people who dispise Keith Miller. Alot. Including me. There are alot of juicy opinions on there so check it out (where ever it is! Deffo on the spoilers tho!)

----------


## Rach33

I second that I don't like Keith Miller i feel for him yeah but I don't like him if by doing the storyline about reading and writing is mean t to win public sympathy they chose the wrong character I know it goes on but they could have picked someone we actually liked it's like Ash and his gambling did anyone care NO

----------


## Jade

Here is the Thread on the Millars

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Thanks judejude, but there is also another one on 'Axeing' (i don't know how to put links on, soz) and this is the one that i was talking about. Thanks for helping tho! lol ;) I just read it and it has a good lot of points!

----------


## Jade

Oh this.  Maybe we need a Millers Thread!  :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I was thinking that. It get confusing after a while changing to different posts about different subjects about them!   :Ponder:

----------


## Cherryz

> Yeah I read that they were being axed in Inside Soap *sobs into hankie*
> 
> All it says re: when they leave is "Jake and Danny will leave the show in an explosive storyline later this year" confirms an Eastenders spokesperson'. But apparently the door has been left open for return at a later date.
> 
> I personally don't want them go - maybe I'm the only one whop actually prefers Danny to Jake. There's just something about him - I mean his vibe that his character gives off that hints there's some reason why Jake is so over-protective. And mondays eppy where Johnny was ripping into him and making comments about his past - Danny just had this look in his eyes. Hmm maybe it's just my mind being over-imaginative, but I would like to see their characters being explored a bit more before their exit.
> 
> I always thought that Jake maybe Johnny's secret son or something.


OMG I LOVE YOU! lol, I LOVE DANNY!!!! He's just so sweet, i mean he does things with the best intentions, just doesn't necessarily go the right way about it. and yes yes the hints! *waves hands* and that episode sparked even more intrigue in me! I was thinking like oh my lordy, what could their dad have done to danny that he didn't do to jake?! to make them end up different, like johnny said.... 

But yeah I WANT MORE! MORE MORE MORE! thats how I'd like it, thats how i'd like it *does a lil dance*

----------


## bronzemare13

time to sit down and write or e-mail the bbc and say what fools they are for letting the new Moon brothers go. if enough people write in it might make them think about things diffrently and send phil on his way.
time to speak out and tell them what's what. we are the viewers and don't appearciate being left out of these choices since it's our show too.
keep the Moons!!!
thank you

----------


## bronzemare13

yes that's the ticket! now write the bbc about what a foolish thing they are doing by sending the brothers Moon down the road and bring back that sad old whipering mummbler phil.
write the bbc and maybe if there's enough letter of complaint they'll keep the lovely Moons around!!!

----------


## Rach33

even better write a letter to exec producer Kate Harwood that's what i'm gonna do

----------


## Babe14

Yesterday I used one of the contact facilites on the EE website and quite simply asked "why are popular characters being axed" no reply yet.

This morning I've been thinking about dropping another email via another route telling them what a mistake they are making and why I think so, I don't think it will do any good though.  Like you say they can't just ignore the fan's or can they?

----------


## Rach33

if they carry on ignoring fans Eastenders will have no viewers left we know what we want to watch they think they know what we want

----------


## Babe14

They won't have many left if thye keep on axing the popular characters and to be honest with you I'm getting really cheesed off, especially after the latest axings, I just can't get my head round it.

Oe things for sure at this rate I don't think they will be winning any soap awards this year. O.K Corrie is a rival soap but at least they don't keep on axing popular characters!! Nor does Emmerdale.

----------


## Rach33

I was looking at the EE cast list in Inside saop yesterday and compared to Emmerdale and Corrie Eastenders have hardly any cast left 

EE have 37 

Corrie have 53 

Emmerdale have 51

I'm also hating the axings it's such a waste of good characters I can understand some but Jake and Danny I'm wondering which fantasy land the EE bosses are living in

----------


## Babe14

How can they have a soap which runs 4 times a week with a small cast? Sounds to me like cut backs.(money wise) Then on the other hand they are offering old "Hasbeens" (Spelt wrong) a ridiculous amount of money to return. Grrrr...

----------


## Babe14

> I was looking at the EE cast list in Inside saop yesterday and compared to Emmerdale and Corrie Eastenders have hardly any cast left 
> 
> EE have 37 
> 
> Corrie have 53 
> 
> Emmerdale have 51
> 
> I'm also hating the axings it's such a waste of good characters I can understand some but Jake and Danny I'm wondering which fantasy land the EE bosses are living in


Cloud Bloomin Cuckoo Land!

----------


## Rach33

exactly big cloud cuckoo land and we're the ones who suffer the viewers and as for the cast EE are nearly 20 down and will probaly shrink more

----------


## bronzemare13

tell them over and over again! write to the producers,directors,writers and the complaint department. try writing [email protected], [email protected] and anyone else you can find that has say so about the show.
just keep writing till the cows come home. never give up, never give in not when you know you're right. i do believe that we are right.

----------


## Babe14

Oh so JY will be producing himself then!

----------


## Rach33

looks like it i will try e-mailing them now

----------


## bronzemare13

do you think boreing old milk toast are better? gee go get you slippers on and watch pauline moaning about nothing.

----------


## Rach33

Exactly that's all she does get rid of her and keep interesting characters like you know who

----------


## bronzemare13

write the fools at the bbc and tell them that you want to keep the new Moons!! if enough e-mails show up and letters in the post they are going to have to have a serious rethink.

----------


## bronzemare13

funny but i was wondering if maybe Danny wasn't mistreated by his 'dad' because he's Johnny's real son. their hair is curly. ok so Johnny's is grey, it happens but the eyes are the same and eyebrows....
maybe that's part of our Danny's problem he's a ******* and knows it as did the man who "raised" him. i say "raised" because i'm betting Jake did the looking after and raiseing of Danny.
hey why not write the bbc and tell them what you think about them getting the axe? keep e-mailing and sending letters till they listen.

----------


## Rach33

I thought that but it wud be a bit weird if they did it and i bet your right about Jake looking after him I remember one scene JAke said he'd been doing it for the last twenty years

----------


## Layne

I just sent Kate Harwood an e-mail saying:

I'm just writing to say i totally disagree with the axing of the two new Moon brothers, i think they are both brilliant actors who protray the charecters really well.Please don't axe them, i'm a HUGE EastEnders fan and i will be no matter what but i promise you with the axing of Jake and Danny Moon you will lose viewers, I know ratings haven't been great lately but they won't get better, I know there are loads of other brilliant actors in EastEnders, i'm glad to see that Tracy-Ann Oberman has signed another years contract and the return of Jessie Wallice and Nigel Harman are great but it seemsa at the moment everyone is leaving, Michelle Ryan and Kim Medcalf i know are leaving because its there choice but Joel and Jake do not have to go.
Please, Please think about it, there could be so many good storylines with them, Jake and Chrissie for example please let them get together they had one kiss and thats it,
I' speaking on behalf of all EastEnders fans here
DON'T AXE JAKE AND DANNY MOON

just thought i'd let you guys read it!
Luv ya all
Layne
xxx

----------


## peggy's mum

That's great, let's hope you get a reply.  By the way do you know what is happenig to Sharon?

----------


## Rach33

That's wkd babes I'm sorting on out at the mo will let you know if i get a reply maybe a group of us should sign one the more people on one e-mail the better it looks

----------


## Layne

Cool! I sent the same e-mail to kathleen as well!I'm starting a new thread please just sign it and i will then send it to EE
Thnkx Luv ya Layne
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Will do

----------


## Layne

I no Thnkx, i can't keep saying this but a huge 
THANK YOU
to everyone who has signed my petition, if you haven't then go do it now you have till tuesday, i've also sat the petition up on 2 others ite so hopefully we will get loads,

Don't worry we will make them stay!!

Luv ya all
Layne
xxx

----------


## Rach33

well done I signed you show them and our JCLC keeps growing

----------


## Babe14

Have just sent another two emails to the bbc one to kate and the other to an eastenders email address.  I will not give up.

----------


## Layne

Us Jake and Danny Fans have just all got to keep together, my petition has about 25 names on it ( i've posted it on two others sites aswell) but you need to spread the word!
Thnkx
Luv ya 
Layne
xxx

----------


## Meh

Can I ask *Fanatic*Loves Dennis*and Joel_Beckett_Lover a small favour? Can you just make your signatures smaller? The images are fine, its just that the text is making them 3 times the size.

Oh, and I support your petition  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

yeh sorry how small do you want us to make it?
Sign my petition YEH!!!!

----------


## Meh

Why don't you have the image and "Please Everyone Sign My Petition ..." text for the time being?

----------


## Layne

That ok???

Don't axe jake and Danny!

----------


## Meh

Thats fine  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

Just sorted it out now Sorry I sent an e-mail last nite wills end another and I am writing a letter to Kate Harwood as well

----------


## peggy's mum

Ok, let's go for it how do I get to sign on the email?

----------


## Rach33

Just leave your name and where your from and I'll put it on for you

----------


## peggy's mum

Just between us then   Joan Brunell of Romford Essex - Good luck!

----------


## Rach33

Thanks we'll need it anyone else just leave your details here on on my script Deception I will be sending it tonight after Eastenders

----------


## i_luv_dennis

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## bronzemare13

are you sure you are watching the same show with the same actors as i am? Jake Maskall has shown a whole range of emotions in his role as Danny. he makes you feel what Danny is feeling; good, bad, ugly mean, sneaky, and inner discust with himself.
maybe you like steve mcfadden who seems to walk around like a bear with a hang over and the piles. nothing shows on his face just that grumpy old look. he mumbles and whispers his line so ya never are too sure why he's cheesed off.  maybe life it's self is getting him down.
i dis agree with you totally. i think they should keep the new Moon and maybe let old phil waddle through from time to time.he can mummble and whisper a bit then go away again.

----------


## Layne

> are you sure you are watching the same show with the same actors as i am? Jake Maskall has shown a whole range of emotions in his role as Danny. he makes you feel what Danny is feeling; good, bad, ugly mean, sneaky, and inner discust with himself.
> maybe you like steve mcfadden who seems to walk around like a bear with a hang over and the piles. nothing shows on his face just that grumpy old look. he mumbles and whispers his line so ya never are too sure why he's cheesed off.  maybe life it's self is getting him down.
> i dis agree with you totally. i think they should keep the new Moon and maybe let old phil waddle through from time to time.he can mummble and whisper a bit then go away again.


Here Here, well said Hon!

----------


## Rach33

I'll second that very well said

----------


## Rach33

If anyone wants to complain about the axing by post or phone you can use these 

By Mail
You can write to: BBC Information, PO Box 1922, Glasgow G2 3WT. 

or

Kate Harwood, Executive Producer, EastEnders, BBC Elstree Centre, Clarendon Road, Borehamwood, Herts WD6 1JF. 


By Phone
To make a complaint by telephone, call 08700 100 222.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Thanx  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

Notice on the Eastenders site how they seem to be "promoting" the Moons.  Everyday there is something on there to do with them, win a signed poster etc and today they are showing a video clip of their arrival in the square and have  it under one of the biggest storylines from last year.  Maybe they are listening????

----------


## Babe14

Forgot to put my signature at the bottom

KEEP THE "MOON BROTHERS"

Life, Fresh Air, vital injection of new Blood, mysterious, interesting and "Hot Stuff"

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Notice on the Eastenders site how they seem to be "promoting" the Moons.  Everyday there is something on there to do with them, win a signed poster etc and today they are showing a video clip of their arrival in the square and have  it under one of the biggest storylines from last year.  Maybe they are listening????


Either that or they are trying to give us what *they* think we want. Maybe trying to take the attraction away from us trying to keep them (which ain't gonna happen, we are NOT gonna give up!!) 

KEEP THE MOONS!!

----------


## Babe14

Exactly and probably the reason why they are trying to ram Phil Mitchell's return and Dennis' return down our throats (By the way I think Dennis is great and have no problem with him) to try and take our minds of the "Moonies".

It won't work and I second that we will NOT give up!!

KEEP THE "MOONIE BABIES" 

Life, Fresh Air, vital injection of new Blood, mysterious, interesting and "Hot Stuff"

----------


## Babe14

EastEnders' Joel Beckett has revealed that he was a poor sex symbol as he refused to appear semi-nude.

Beckett, who played Jake Moon in the soap, asked producers to rewrite a scene in which he was scripted to appear semi-naked, reports FemaleFirst.co.uk. 

He is quoted as saying: "I was supposed to do a scene wearing nothing but a towel the size of a small handkerchief. 

"In the end, they let me do it with a T-shirt on. My stomach could definitely do with toning up. No amount of airbrushing could make it look good!" 


Just found this on another website.  Sob..sob..

Joel you look fine to me. Even if you had a belly I wouldn't mind I love guys with bellies.  You obviously haven't seen Ian with his shirt off.  I have and if you had you wouldn't worry.  

Still I respect Joel's feelings if he doesn't want to show his bod off to the world then fair enough.  Perhaps at the end of the day he feels that it is a private thing and that only the "love of his life" should see him semi naked or otherwise. (could even be a bit shy) A lot of other actors feel the same way and don't like showing their bod off either.

Ah well...I'll just have to keep on imagining.  I really thought we would see "sex pot" with his shirt off at least and only hoped for the towel (size of a handkechief..wow!! Thought I could only dream about that, I wouldn't be right for days afterwards, my mouth would just hit the floor and stay there.) Part of me thought that Joel wouldn't take his shirt off, don't know why, just a feeling I had. I still kept on hoping though..ah..ah..

Whatever you do Joel don't go all muscley you would spoil those sexy looks and that great bod.  We love you just the way you are.

Saw Mickey had his shirt off last night and did anyone notice the builders bum!! 

Eastenders are obviously trying to get all the hot stuff to strip.  

SAVE JAKE AND DANNY

They are needed and are not violent.

----------


## Debs

Shame  about joel. we need to see more of him!!!!!

----------


## Babe14

Definitely.  I think he may just be a very private person.  Still at least he isn't up his own backside. Still I'm very disappointed, now I have to cope with  this as well as him being axed...sob..sob..

Jake MAskell/Danny obviously isn't shy about his body. Not bad, bit too skinny for my liking.  Give me Joels bod any day, I like a bit of meat on a bloke, something to grab hold of!!

SAVE JAKE AND DANNY

THEY MUST STAY..THEY ARE NEEDED.

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't believe it i just can't believe it i know it's been comformed and everything but it's like i'm still in shock!!!!1

SAVE JAKE AND DANNY

THEY MUST STAY WE NEED THE MOONS

----------


## Layne

Please if you ain't already sign my petitions,I'm sending an e-mail to kate harwwod tonight, and on it i have put links to both this site and my offical petition so she can veiew them!
But please please please sign if you haven't already, thanks so much to everyone that has
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## MysticKitten

Dont really like the moons but then again i didnt like the millers at first and im coming round to them now. Jake i can put up with and Danny wasnt too bad when he was with Sam but he is too hyper he needs ritalin. I dont really like to watch him acting like an over excitable puppy. I feel sorry for the actors who probably thought they were made for life when they got the job, but i cant say that ill lose sleep over losing the moons xx.  :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

I already am..

----------


## bronzemare13

me too! as for Danny being like a excitable puppy that's what the show needed a young man that acts like a young wolf pup! not overly sure of himself but knows enough not to have be lead by the hand,like other charactors who need mummy to wipe their noses. Danny is the wild one who thinks on his feet big brother Jake is more cautious about things. 
Jake Maskall and Joel Beckett  should be asked to stay. it's getting down to there's no one left in the square really. tiny cast for sure.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Danny reminds me of a Werewolf (ha ha, i meant it in the nicest possible sense!!) He's really sweet so i guess that makes him a gentle werewolf pup! tee hee!

----------


## *Roxy*

i like them they are really good they make me laugh at times but oh well at least they can come back it's not like there killing them off

----------


## Babe14

I think that they will..maybe it's just a matter of time and in the end they could well be a permanent fixture in the soap (I hope) The whole Moon family are just fantastic and I loved the scenes tonight, a mixture of comedy and emotion.

----------


## Rach33

Just read in Inside Soap 

"Eastenders Fans are up in arms about the decision to axe the hugely popular Moon brothers. Following the news they will be written out this summer, outraged viewers have vowed to fight the move with an online petition. Whether new producer Kate Harwood will listen remains to be seen..." 

Well Done Layne you got the petiton mentioned in IS you keep going girl.

----------


## Bad Wolf

hopefully it will work, its had so much bad press coverage as a consequence, all the gossipy magazines are up in arms about it!

----------


## Layne

> Just read in Inside Soap 
> 
> "Eastenders Fans are up in arms about the decision to axe the hugely popular Moon brothers. Following the news they will be written out this summer, outraged viewers have vowed to fight the move with an online petition. Whether new producer Kate Harwood will listen remains to be seen..." 
> 
> Well Done Layne you got the petiton mentioned in IS you keep going girl.


Being serious?????????
Wow are you sure its mine, someone else could be doing one!!!
Well that'll show them!!
SAVE JAKE & DANNY!!!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

the article is in there, it could be referring to you!!!

----------


## Rach33

I checked no-one else is doing an online petition we will show them Congrats babes

----------


## Layne

Wow cool!!!
Does anyone know of any other Online petition's started????
We are doing really well, way over 100 hundred on this site and about 95 on the offical one!!!!
Keep going guys!!

Luv ya
Layne
x x x


If it is reffering to me!! Well i couldn't of done it with out you guys!!!!  :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:  
Ps What page is it????

----------


## Layne

> I checked no-one else is doing an online petition we will show them Congrats babes


Thanks so much!!!!
 :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:   :Clap:  
All thanks to all of you so 
*WELL DONE!!!*

----------


## Rach33

It's on page 8 LOVE YA 

Save the Moons

----------


## Bad Wolf

Well done Layne!!!

----------


## Layne

Oh my god!Thanks both Rach and Rach (joel Beckett Lover)!!!Hehe
I'm nearly in tears!And thats the truth!!
I can't believe that 1 thread that i started on THIS board has gone to be an Ofical Petition to being in INSIDE SOAP Magazine!!!
Wow,Lets just hope it works!!!

I hope this gives all of you the inspiration, no matter how small, it CAN make a difference!!!

Luv ya all SOO MUCH!!!!!!!
Layne
x x x
 :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

Exactly and you've made a difference you've made us all heard and that's a start you've done it even if Kate Harwood doesn't listen (she better though) you've still made a difference

----------


## Meh

> Being serious?????????
> Wow are you sure its mine, someone else could be doing one!!!
> Well that'll show them!!
> SAVE JAKE & DANNY!!!!!!!


Must be yours. Congrats!

----------


## Layne

> Exactly and you've made a difference you've made us all heard and that's a start you've done it even if Kate Harwood doesn't listen (she better though) you've still made a difference


Thanks Darlin' That's really sweet!
And you've been a HUGE help!!!
Could you possibly scan or type what the article says please just for my own refference as i won't be able to buy it till tomorrow (possibly!)
And i might even e-mail kate harwood again just to mention this!!!
Thanks again
LUV YA LOADS!!!
Layne
x x x 




_THANK YOU_

----------


## Meh

If you can scan it and email it me, i'll make it a sticky for everyone to see.

----------


## Rach33

I'll try scanning it but this is me so be patient

----------


## true.moon

well done guys and a special thanks to Layne you may be the difference from keeping the moons and axing them!!!
you have done a fab job and deserve a hug from jake and danny moon!!!

----------


## Meh

> I'll try scanning it but this is me so be patient


Lol. As soon as its done, can you email it and i'll stick it on.

----------


## BlackKat

Well done on the article.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

> well done guys and a special thanks to Layne you may be the difference from keeping the moons and axing them!!!
> you have done a fab job and deserve a hug from jake and danny moon!!!



Thanks so MUch!!!!!
I wish i could have a hug from jake and danny!!!  :Love:  

Thanks for all your nice words everyone, and keep signing! Friends family whoever just keep those signatures coming!!

A special thanks to everyone at this board, Mordor, Rach and evryone else who helped me, making my petition a sticky and being in support of it! Thanks alot!

Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## bronzemare13

oh yes!!! this is the best news i've had in along time!!!! if we all write in every day without fail to the powers that be and the complaint departmentand send the list of names in they will have to listen!!!!
keep it going folks!!!
big well done to you all!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Babe14

Fantastic well done and a big thank you.  Fingers crossed. Bet Joel and Jake will be well pleased with this and all the love and support they are getting from their fans.  Bet the producers didn't bank on this or realise just how popular and loved these two really are.

----------


## peggy's mum

Fantastic - just shows what can be done.  All those miseries who said nothing would be taken notice of - HA.  Keep at. GRRRRREAT

----------


## Tamzi

Bravo Layne. So good this petition is having suh a MASSIVE effect. Checked another boards on Jake and they have all signed it so that's good. Kerep signing people and bravo once again Layne. 
xxx

----------


## Alisha

This is fantastic. I hope this sways thier decision.  :Cheer:  

Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ameliauk1

i have just read this thread all the way through lol it took me a while.
i hope all of your hard work pays off because it would be a real shame to see another two really great actors be axed. good luck with the petition.

xxxx amelia

----------


## Treacle

Jake is staying however.

----------


## ameliauk1

good good what will happen to danny?  i heard there leaving a gap open for him to return?

amelia
xxxx

----------


## BlackKat

> good good what will happen to danny?  i heard there leaving a gap open for him to return?
> 
> amelia
> xxxx



There are a couple of rumours about what happens to Danny some of which conflict, but the confirmed reports say that the door's being left open for him. There's a thread in the spoiler section called "Jake and Danny's Exit," which has most of the spoilers and speculation.   :Smile:

----------


## ameliauk1

thanks blackkat 

xxx

amelia

----------


## i_luv_dennis

are they bove going for life

----------


## di marco

> are they bove going for life


what???

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Are they both going for life (like forever) she meant.

----------


## di marco

> Are they both going for life (like forever) she meant.


oh right thanks spicy!!!

and so to answer i luv dennis question: no jake is coming back in the autumn, and apparently according to the bbc the door will be left open for danny but there are rumours that he might die

----------

